# WOTLK zu leicht?



## Redis (22. November 2008)

Innerhalb von 4 Tagen, so heißt es, soll WOTLK komplett gecleared worden sein.

Link dazu:

http://twentyfifthnovember.com/

Nun frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob man hier etwas falsch gemacht hat, immerhin hab ich erst gestern das addon gekauft und musste nun feststellen, dass schon wieder alles down ist...

Link loot:

http://mirror2.futurized.nl/25th/loot.jpg

WOTLK zu leicht? Eure Meinung bitte...

mfg
Redis


----------



## Rungo (22. November 2008)

naja ich spiele grade nicht und kann es also auch nciht beurteilen aber , man muss bedenken das twentyfifthnovember vielleicht einer oder so gar die beste
Gilde der Welt ist.
Aber für den gelegenheits Spieler ist Wotlk sicherlich nicht zuleicht.
Aber wenn ich 6t voll hätte und eine super Gilde hätte und nach dem reales fast 4tage durch zocke und alles claere ist doch klar das ich dann alles zu leicht finde!! 
Blizz hat ja auch gesagt das alles ein bisschen leichter ist damit nicht nur die Top-Gilden und und hardcor-zocker die "schweren" Inis sehen


----------



## Tristam (22. November 2008)

Die Frage ist doch ob es für DICH zu leicht ist. Der Rest spielt doch keine Rolle. Wenn du in 3-4 Tagen alles leer geräumt hast, kannst du sagen "Jupp, definitiv zu leicht". Wie schon erwähnt handelt sich um eine Top-Gilde, welche in der "Champions-League" zockt. Ich denke für den Großteil der Spieler ist der Content angemessen schwierig. Kommt natürlich darauf an wie man in das Addon startet (Equip, Skill, evt. Beta-Tester, usw). Ich meine auch Blizz hätte wohl auch gesagt das der Schwierigkeitsgrad an die LvL 70 quests aus BC angepasst wird, und danach eben proportional steigt. Sodass der Neueinsteiger relativ Problemlos von BC auf WotLK weiter leveln kann. Was auch verständlich ist, da es ja doch immer Neulinge geben wird. 

Ob der End Content nun zu leicht oder zu schwierig ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich denke für mich wird es schon recht knackig sein. Mal schauen...

MfG Argyle // Tristam


----------



## X4ever (22. November 2008)

Das sind PRO-Gamer also was solls ? Wir sind "normale" -Gamer


----------



## Rungo (22. November 2008)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Stimmt das eigentlich das ein Zusammenschluss aus Nihillum und SK Gaming ist, wenn ja ... Imba, kein Wunder also.




Ja das stimmt ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (22. November 2008)

Es ist nicht wirklich einfacher, da gewisse Top Gilden schon wochenlang vor den offiziellen Release das Spiel bis zum bisherigen Spielinhalt clear hatte, es war nur eine Frage der Zeit wer zuerst genug Leute auf den nötigen Level-Niveau hatte.


----------



## PeriBelgium (22. November 2008)

Also ich find das ein wenig bescheuert, is ja schon beinah Speedgaming, naja ich mach halt noch andere Dinge im Leben, als nur WoW zu spielen, sprich arbeiten, TV guggn, Fallout 3 spielen...oder einfach Abends ausgehn.


----------



## SueySite (22. November 2008)

Lich King ist defenitiv einfacher als Burning Crusade. Die Questmobs stellen selbst für mich als Heilig Pala keine herrausforderung dar. Auch die Instanzen sind meiner Meinung nach viel zu lasch. Mit einem auf "Unheilig" spezialisierten Todesritter Tank der drei Level zu niedrig war sind wir durch Feste Drak DingsBums spaziert. 

Da mein Pala lediglich über T4 Equip verfügt kann es an der Vorarbeit kaum liegen. Wie gesagt im Vergleich zu Burning Crusade ist das neue Addon Kinderfasching. Hoffen wir dass die heroischen Instanzen wenigstens kniffliger werden.


----------



## Sebasti92 (22. November 2008)

Viel zu leicht, ich bin vor 2 tagen 70 geworden, heute 71 und bin gleich in ne ini mit 76-78 mobs, konnte das ohne problem mit grünem eq weghealen. der tank war auch grün/blau eq..


----------



## Asmardin (22. November 2008)

Sagt mal macht es Sinn jeden Tag einen neuen Thread über ein und dasselbe Thema zu machen? 

Ob WotLK nun zu einfach ist oder nicht? Wir wissen doch alle, dass Blizz selbst gesagt hat, das es so sein wird, auch wegen den Casuals! Und mir ist es nur recht, da ich "nur" spielen will und mir nach einem Arbeitstag nicht auch noch Gedanken über komplizierte Bosstaktiken etc. machen will


----------



## Nowsays (22. November 2008)

Also ich lass mir einfach vieeeel Zeit zum Leveln
Hab das Addon seit dem Release und bin nun Level 71.
Naja, hab auch nur 2mal seitdem gespielt...Aber wenn man ned versessen
vor dem PC sitzt und eine Quest oder Ini nach der anderen durchzuspielen
wird einmal ned so schnell langweilig
Am besten man skillt nebenbei noch einen Beruf.

Es kommt einfach draufan, wie man spielt.


----------



## Paxter (22. November 2008)

wenn man 20h von 24h wow zockt und das neue addon schon wochenlang vorher in der beta spielen konnte (auch da hatten die suchtis naxx clear)  ist es doch nun wirklich kein kunstwerk in 4 tagen den conten auch offiziell zu clearen.
diese neue supergilde ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist nun wirklich nicht der maßstab für mind. 95% der wow-spieler.

sicher,die ersten 4 inis sind schon etwas einfach geraten,aber wer kann den hier aus eigener erfahrung sagen das z.b. naxx25 "zu leicht" ist?wohl kaum jemand,und von daher erübrigt sich diese diskussion.


----------



## Keksemacher (22. November 2008)

Das was zur Zeit an Raid Inis da ist,ist ja nur zum Einstieg da.Kein Wunder das die Leute von Sk Gaming und Nihilum das schon innerhalb weniger Tage durch haben.Jedoch werden irgendwann die schwereren Raid Instanzen kommen wie zum Beispiel Arthas und das der gleich beim ersten try liegt wäre lächerlich.Ich glaube später werden selbst SK Gaming und Nihilum ins schwitzen kommen.


----------



## Raziel2710 (22. November 2008)

Ich würde mir erst ein Urteil erlauben, wenn ich alles gesehen habe.Die meisten sind nichmal 80. Wie könnt ihr euch hinstellen und sage: " Ja ist super leicht wenn 95% von uns nicht eine Instanz heroisch gesehen haben. Geschweige denn die 10er und 25er Raidinis. Man sollte erst einmal alles durch haben um dann zu sagen. "Japp ist Kindergeburtstag" Ich für meinen Teil fand das leveln recht einfach und alle Instanzen bis zu Drak'Tharon hatten wir durch mit Lv 71. Was danach kam war schon eine Ecke schwieriger. Wer mir jetzt sagt die 80ziger Inis sind genauso leicht, soll mal nen 75 Tank nehmen und versuchen diei Halle der Blitze zu machen. Das geht nämlich nicht mehr. 

Ich denk 25th kann man nicht als Reverenz nehmen das sie alles bis ins kleinste Detail geplant haben und auch über das Material verfügen sowas zu stämmen.
Damals zum Launch von BC haben die Leute ihr T3 Naxxequip behalten bis Teilweise Kara.Da war es genau das selbe.Und wir wisen was danach kam Vash und keal hat net mehr jeder gelegt.

Ich als "Normaler" Spieler warte ab was Naxx 10 für Schwierigkeiten bringt und freue mich auf spannende Kämpfe. MIr ists egal ob ichs 4 Tage nach Release oder 4 Monate danach durch habe. Hauptsache ich habs mir meinen Ingame Freunden geschafft und wir hatten viel Spass.

Und zum Schluss noch ne kleine Persöniche Anmerkung von mir. Leute setzt euch nicht so unter Druck es ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Wer das vergessen hat sollte sich liebr nicht mehr einloggen.

In diesen Sinne "Have Fun" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaggie (22. November 2008)

sollte es dir nicht eigentlich egal sein ? Du hast den ganzen content auch noch vor dir.
Ausserdem hatten die leute die wotlk jetzt schon "durch" haben, die moeglichkeit die ganzen bosse etc schon in der Beta zu testen und Naxx gab es schon vor BC, mit den selben bossen und taktiken.

Wow ist immer noch ein normales Spiel. Und es gibt wenig andere spiele die man nach 4 tagen noch nicht durch hat, wenn man es intensiv zockt


----------



## themushroomxdxd (22. November 2008)

bevor ihr hier antwortet, solltet iht selber arthas und co gegenübergestanden haben. das sind sogenannte elitegilden die sowas mal ebn machen. an denen orientiert man sich doch nicht. und vorbilder sind das erst recht nicht, also raidet selber naxx damit ihr ne disskusionsgrundlage habt!


----------



## Belsina5 (22. November 2008)

was intressieren mich die den
ich bin gerade mal bei level 74
und lass mir extrem viel zeit
weil ich sonst nur gefrustet bin weils langweilig würd
ich habe noch so viel zu tun und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Matago (22. November 2008)

Ich krieg langsam ein Vogel das ist schon ca. der 100ste Thread zu diesem Thema.

Also zum ersten wurde WOLTK nicht in 4 Tagen gecleart sondern diese High Gilden wie 25November
hatten ca. 3 Monate Zeit sich in der Beta Taktiken für die Bosse auszudenken denn 
solange haben die schon in der Beta gespielt.

zum zweiten ist es ein Unterschied ob eine Gilde die Black Tempel und Sunwell equippt
ist durch Woltk durchruscht und sich erst in den Raid Inis neu equippen muss aber 
Leute die gerade frisch 70 sind grün blau equippt kommen sicherlich nicht so schnell durch.

Und zum dritten falls gemerkt sind noch nicht alle Inhalte drin so wie in BC Black Tempel und
Sunwell nachträglich reingepetscht wurde, fehlt in WOLTK noch die Raid Ini mit Arthas
und die wird sicherlich noch kommen.

So long


----------



## Sempai02 (22. November 2008)

Ja, Wrath ist zu leicht. Wenn man in einer halben Stunde mit grün ausgestatteten Mitspielern durch eine Instanz wie An oder Utgarde jagt und sogar als 78er locker 2 80er Elite zerlegt, dann stimmt etwas nicht. Blizzard designt Wrath wirklich für jeden Deppen, der entweder bei der kleinsten Herausforderung davonläuft bzw. in Singleplayerspielen einen Cheat benutzt oder anscheinend nicht in der Lage ist, seine Klasse mit Level 70 und aufwärts zu beherrschen. Irgendwie erinnert mich Wrath momentan an eine gewisse Situation in SW-G (einige hier wissen sicher, was ich damit meine), als das Spiel radikal vereinfacht wurde. 

Und bevor einer meckert. Ich trage diesen Easymode nicht länger mit. WoW war klasse, nur will ich beim Schlafengehen sagen können, dass ich durch Herausforderungen Spaß hatte und nicht gelangweilt im Halbschlaf durch ein Spiel gejagt bin.

PS: Ach ja, kommt mir ja nicht mit "Bist ja ein Oberroxxor, der zuviel Zeit hat. Ich spiele abends 3-4 Stunden und will da nichs geschenkt haben!


----------



## The-Richard (22. November 2008)

Tristam schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch ob es für DICH zu leicht ist. Der Rest spielt doch keine Rolle. Wenn du in 3-4 Tagen alles leer geräumt hast, kannst du sagen "Jupp, definitiv zu leicht". Wie schon erwähnt handelt sich um eine Top-Gilde, welche in der "Champions-League" zockt. Ich denke für den Großteil der Spieler ist der Content angemessen schwierig. Kommt natürlich darauf an wie man in das Addon startet (Equip, Skill, evt. Beta-Tester, usw). Ich meine auch Blizz hätte wohl auch gesagt das der Schwierigkeitsgrad an die LvL 70 quests aus BC angepasst wird, und danach eben proportional steigt. Sodass der Neueinsteiger relativ Problemlos von BC auf WotLK weiter leveln kann. Was auch verständlich ist, da es ja doch immer Neulinge geben wird.
> 
> Ob der End Content nun zu leicht oder zu schwierig ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich denke für mich wird es schon recht knackig sein. Mal schauen...
> 
> MfG Argyle // Tristam



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thornbearer (22. November 2008)

Raid-Content schon durch? Alle T7 Bosse down? Sämliche Hero-Archievements gesammelt? Oder nur die Startinstanzen gespielt... die vllt auch als Einstieg gut gemeint-leicht sind...


----------



## Panador (22. November 2008)

Finds ok. Ja, die Inis sind evtl bißchen leichter, aber ich bin inzwischen (abgesehen von Viel-Zock-Phasen, zb nach Wotlk Launch, 80 in 5 Tagen, nicht spektakulär schnell, aber 90% der Leute die ich kenn sind jetzt erst im Berich 77-80 oder so) eher Casual-Player, da gefällts mir recht gut, dass die Inis kürzer sind, manche Bosse/Events wie zb das erste mit Brann in den Hallen der Steine find ich frustrierender als in BC.


----------



## Pacster (22. November 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ja, Wrath ist zu leicht. Wenn man in einer halben Stunde mit grün ausgestatteten Mitspielern durch eine Instanz wie An oder Utgarde jagt und sogar als 78er locker 2 80er Elite zerlegt, dann stimmt etwas nicht. Blizzard designt Wrath wirklich für jeden Deppen, der entweder bei der kleinsten Herausforderung davonläuft bzw. in Singleplayerspielen einen Cheat benutzt oder anscheinend nicht in der Lage ist, seine Klasse mit Level 70 und aufwärts zu beherrschen. Irgendwie erinnert mich Wrath momentan an eine gewisse Situation in SW-G (einige hier wissen sicher, was ich damit meine), als das Spiel radikal vereinfacht wurde.
> 
> Und bevor einer meckert. Ich trage diesen Easymode nicht länger mit. WoW war klasse, nur will ich beim Schlafengehen sagen können, dass ich durch Herausforderungen Spaß hatte und nicht gelangweilt im Halbschlaf durch ein Spiel gejagt bin.
> 
> PS: Ach ja, kommt mir ja nicht mit "Bist ja ein Oberroxxor, der zuviel Zeit hat. Ich spiele abends 3-4 Stunden und will da nichs geschenkt haben!




Richtig so, such dir deine Herausforderungen mal im richtigen Leben und belästige keine Leute, die keinen Bock auf Frust beim SPIELEN haben.
Merkst du eigentlich nicht wie lächerlich du dich machst? Es geht dir doch garnicht um Herausforderung für dich sondern darum das andere Spieler nicht das gleiche erreichen können wie du(weil sie schlechter sind oder halt keine 4 stunden täglich rumeiern können). Du bist ein absoluter Egoist. Du willst herausforderung? Clear doch einfach Naxx allein und nackt. Damit biste dann die nächsten 50 Jahre beschäftigt. Wenn man wirklich Herausforderungen will dann kann man sie sich suchen und sie müssen nicht jedem aufgezwungen werden. Werd erwachsen....


Achja..und wenn du als 78er 2 80er elites zerlegst dann kann ich nur sagen: Nerf deine Klasse. Das gilt nämlich bei weitem nicht für alle....


----------



## Crash_hunter (22. November 2008)

ha zwar noch net mehr als azjul narub gesehn aber irgendwie alles en bissel easymode... als tank eben mal 10 gruppen ziehn und wegbomben-.- bisschen zu einfach naja vllt wirds ja noch besser...


----------



## EliteOrk (22. November 2008)

Naja, kann man jetzt eigentlich noch nicht sagen...

Naxxramas ist das neue Karazhan, die andere Raidinstanz der neue Gruul.
Bei Bc gab es jedoch schon die T5 Instanzen zu release; in diesen waren Contentblocker eingebaut, weshalb sich selbst Topgilden schwer getan haben, den Content zu clearen.
Da ein gleichwertiges Pendant in wotlk bisher fehlt, ist eine aussagekräftige Prognose noch nicht aufzustellen...


----------



## Thoraxxus/Terroda (22. November 2008)

Nein, WotLK ist definitiv nicht zu leicht, ungefähr ebenso schwer wie Burning Crusade, naja, ein bisschen leichter schon.
Nur diesmal konnten sich die Spieler auf das Leveln besser vorbereiten als bei Burning Crusade und waren relativ schnell auf 80. Naxxramas ist ja auch nicht schwer und Sartharion ein bisschen üben, dann klappt das auch schon.
Meine hoffentlich zukünftige Gilde hat auch heute Nachmittag Sartharion schon down gehabt.

MFG
Terroda


----------



## K-Style (22. November 2008)

es ist nicht zu leicht, nur die meisten kommen schon mit gutem gear dort an was wll man dann erwarten? und zu dem link, du dnekst wohl nich das nun jede rnd grp alles in 4 tage cleart? das war schon ne gute truppe und so schnell wird das keiner hier schaffen. so far....


----------



## Sempai02 (22. November 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Richtig so, such dir deine Herausforderungen mal im richtigen Leben und belästige keine Leute, die keinen Bock auf Frust beim SPIELEN haben.
> Merkst du eigentlich nicht wie lächerlich du dich machst? Es geht dir doch garnicht um Herausforderung für dich sondern darum das andere Spieler nicht das gleiche erreichen können wie du(weil sie schlechter sind oder halt keine 4 stunden täglich rumeiern können). Du bist ein absoluter Egoist. Du willst herausforderung? Clear doch einfach Naxx allein und nackt. Damit biste dann die nächsten 50 Jahre beschäftigt. Wenn man wirklich Herausforderungen will dann kann man sie sich suchen und sie müssen nicht jedem aufgezwungen werden. Werd erwachsen....
> 
> 
> Achja..und wenn du als 78er 2 80er elites zerlegst dann kann ich nur sagen: Nerf deine Klasse. Das gilt nämlich bei weitem nicht für alle....



Selten dämliches Gelaber. Du bist also so ein Spieler, der ein Spiel ohne Herausforderung spielen will? Wrath ist wie als Bundesligaspieler gegen Dorfvereine antreten. Oder wie in einem Singleplayerspiele Cheats benutzen, damit es nicht zu schwer wird. Aber wahrscheinlich gehörst du  zu den Spielern, die bei der geringsten Herausforderung in einem Spiel Komplettlösungen und Cheattools nutzen. 

Aber danke, denn an dir sehe ich, wie sehr WoW verkommen ist. Kein Wunder, dass die Spieler der ersten Stunde reihenweise dem Spiel den Rücken gekehrt haben.  Dann dir noch viel Spaß bei keiner Herausforderung. Manche Menschen sind anscheinend sogar in einem Spiel zu unfähig, Schwierigkeiten zu meistern. Spiel bloß kein Tetris oder Monopoly, das könnte zu schwer sein und da gibt es keine Cheattools für.


----------



## Vexoka (22. November 2008)

Leute 5. inis sind dazu gedacht equip zu farmen, ganz einfach ....  Die sollen eine 5. Gruppe nicht 3 Stunden zum whipen bringen. Alle die hier noch weiter flamen sollen nen screen zeigen in dem sie 25. naxx clear haben und ich bin still  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnap (22. November 2008)

jep ist dev zu easy, unsere gilde hat naxx am ersten abend gecleart -.- zwar nur den 10ner raid weil noch nicht genug 80 wahren allerdins auch unter 5 tage wotlk played also quasi 70 - naxx clear in unter 5 werktagen. ich kann nur hoffen das bald ein etwas schwerer raid content kommt, denn sonst kann wow nur noch auf cashual setzen und nicht mehr mit tollen spielinhalten glänzen.


----------



## youngceaser (22. November 2008)

ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt aber ihr habt nicht recht den der komplette content wurde nicht gecleart, da noch nichtmal alles implementiert ist.
und noch was wann fandet ihr kara schoneinmal schwer es ist zum einsteigen und nicht zum abmühen


----------



## Eschar (22. November 2008)

Also man muss bedenken, das man wenn man BT und SW Gear hat dieses auch bis 80 behalten konnte. 
Somit fällt erst mal die Ausrüstung zusammensuchen weg. 

Dann ist das jetzige Naxx ja mit Kara ungefär zu vergleichen halt 70 und 80
Die taktiken waren den leuten bekannt und es hat sich auch null geändert in der Inni. 

Da könnte man noch so viel aufzählen ... 


Alles in allem.... 
- Gear vorhanden 
- Taktiken bekannt 
was soll da schief gehen? 

Ist ja auch nicht so das wenn man den Prinzen in Kara gelegt hatte und weiß auf was man da zu achten ^^ hatte, es beim nächsten mal nicht mehr hinbekommt. 


Trotzdem, werden viele Gilden nicht über Naxx heraus weit kommen. 


Blizz wollte es einfacher gestallten. Angebot und Nachfrage. 
Die Hardcore gamer sind hier gegen die Gelegenheitsspieler in der Unterzahl.
Und für Blizz zählt nicht - wer bringt das schwerste Spiel raus, sondern wieviele Leute kaufen es. 

Überlege dir mal wie es bei einem Game ist in dem man nicht weiter kommt und du auch nicht weißt was du anders machen sollst. 
Würdest du es für 13 € im Monat weiter spielen? 


Mein Fazit: 
Naxx ist die 80er Kara Inni - was soll man da noch erwarten. 
Werdet erst mal 80 bevor alle wieder meckern es ist zu leicht.


----------



## Vexoka (22. November 2008)

Eschar schrieb:


> Mein Fazit:
> Naxx ist die 80er Kara Inni - was soll man da noch erwarten.
> Werdet erst mal 80 bevor alle wieder meckern es ist zu leicht.



Cleart erst mal alle inis bevor ihr meckert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane x.X (22. November 2008)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Stimmt das eigentlich das ein Zusammenschluss aus Nihillum und SK Gaming ist, wenn ja ... Imba, kein Wunder also.




Stimmt.


----------



## Brabbel (22. November 2008)

Gnap schrieb:


> jep ist dev zu easy, unsere gilde hat naxx am ersten abend gecleart -.- zwar nur den 10ner raid weil noch nicht genug 80 wahren allerdins auch unter 5 tage wotlk played also quasi 70 - naxx clear in unter 5 werktagen. ich kann nur hoffen das bald ein etwas schwerer raid content kommt, denn sonst kann wow nur noch auf cashual setzen und *nicht mehr mit tollen spielinhalten glänzen*.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Wer sich mal die Zeit nimmt und Questtexte liest, das drumherum betrachtet...der wird mit diesem Addon eine weit lebendigere Spielwelt vorfinden. Aber nun gut, für manche scheint es nur eines zu geben...möglichst schnell in instanzierten Bereichen ein und dasselbe zu machen.


----------



## n e X (22. November 2008)

man muss bedenken das die worte "WotLK ist zu leicht" immer nur von leuten kommen, die in (bin ich mal großzügig jetzt denn wie wir alle wissen wurde das in kürzerer zeit geschafft, binnen einer woche alles durchhaben...und ist ja logisch das diese menschen das spiel zu leicht finden wenn sie in 3 tagen z.b. nur 7h schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedem wie er will aber ich sag dazu nur, dass diese menschen kaum noch aus spaß spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die wollen dann erster sein oder weniger als 3h am tag schlafen .. wenn von denen mir einer erzählt er hätte in 3 tagen mit 7h schlaf soviel spaß im addon gehabt...ich würd zusammenbrechen vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn wer spaß am spiel hat würde auch akzeptieren das er jetzt mal schön ausschläft und sich dann den nächsten tag wieder schön dem game widmen kann .. alles andere ist gruppen- bzw. in dem fall gildenZWANG.
solange sone nerds nicht fordern das blizz das spiel wieder schwerer macht (was blizz auch tunlichst vermeiden wird denn blizz möchte ja geld, viel geld sehen) ist eigentlich alles in ordnung =\ erst wenn sie anfangen rumzunörgeln sie wollen schwereren content .. dann werd ich sauer, denn blizzard hat das spiel nicht nur für leute entwickelt die den ganzen tag nichts besseres zu tun haben als in WoW zu raiden, ruf und items und ehre zu farmen ...


----------



## sp4rkl3z (22. November 2008)

Redis schrieb:


> http://twentyfifthnovember.com/



Das ganze ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu einfach!
Das ganze wurde sicher angepasst, aber es wird immer noch Leute geben, wie mich, die ihren Spass an den Instanzen haben werden und die Instanzen nicht nach 1Tag auf 80 zu sein clear haben werden.
Ganz ehrlich: Ich häte es einfach nur peinlich von dennen Gefunden wenn die in die Instanzen gegangen währen und dort nicht durchgekommen währen!
Die hatten ALLE einen Betakey und hatten die Instanzen schon X mal durch, kannten also die Taktiken und mussten einfach nur noch reinstehen und ihre eingespielte Taktik abspulen. Und wenn du von deinen Sponsoren (mit Geld oder was weiss ich) gepusht wirst, ist es wohl klar, das du das ganze schon durch hast.
Jeder der schon (z. 10x in Kara war, kannte die Taktik auch und ist nicht mehr an den Bossen gewipet weil er genau wusste was er wann zu tun hat.
Genau das selbe ist es mit dieser Gilde! Die kannten die Bosse alle schon auswendig.
Deshalb finde ich es einfach nur arrogant von dieser Gilde zu behaupten, das ganze sei zu einfach! Und nur weil diese sagen, es sei zu einfach, ist es auch wirklich so? Ein Profi-Fussballspieler sagt dir auch, es ist einfach den Ball auf einem Fuss zu Balancieren oder dergleichen. Und wieso? Genau, er hat dafür geübt und weiss wie das geht. Trotzdem nehme ich mal an, das es keinen gibt der das auf anhieb schafft wenn er das noch nie gemacht hat.
Ich find das Spiel ganz spassig und habe meine Freude dran und wenn es mich nur schon ein bisschen fordert, ist das gut so und erhält mir den Spass.

Oder hast du oder ein anderer hier den End-Content schon clear und kannst behaupten, dass es zu einfach ist?


----------



## Laeknishendr (22. November 2008)

Redis schrieb:


> Innerhalb von 4 Tagen, so heißt es, soll WOTLK komplett gecleared worden sein.
> 
> Link dazu:
> 
> ...



Solche Threads werden in der Regel von Leuten aufgemacht, welche höchstens Kara clear hatten bis zum Patch ...


----------



## Nashan (22. November 2008)

Habe selber 2 Tage nach 25thNovember Naxx 25er Clear gehabt. Bedingt durch krankheit konnte ich bis heute nicht arbeiten gehen. Habe dann die letzte Zeit recht viel gespielt und meinen Char auf 80 gebracht. 
Wurde dann von einer Gilde auf meinem Server gefragt, ob ich nicht Lust hätte zu Raiden. Nun habe ich einen 80er der Naxx cleart und einen DK der langsam aber sicher auch die Höchststufe erreicht.

Meiner Ansicht nach ist der Content zu leicht. Selbst Kara hatte zu anfangszeiten noch einen ansprechenden Schwierigkeitsgrad. Es fängt ja schon bei den Trashgruppen an. 
Ich hoffe sehr für alle Spieler, dass Blizzard dieses Problem nicht überhand gewinnen lässt. Selbst Gelegenheitsspieler werden mit der Zeit mehr Herrausvorderung suchen.  
Auch die Achievement werden uns nicht lange bei Laune halten können. 

Bitte Blizzard,
erschafft für uns Spieler einen Content, der weder zu schwer noch zu leicht ist. 
Dieser schmale Grad ist schwer zu gehen und es ist mir klar, dass nie alle zufrieden sein werden, aber so wie es i.M. läuft ... kann es nicht weiter gehen.


----------



## -ash- (22. November 2008)

Immer diese mimimi threads...meine Fresse...
@Ersteller...bist du in der Gilde 24November drinnen? oder bist du in einer Gilde, die ähnlich stark ist?
Wenn nicht, dann einfach mal ein wenig still sein und überhaupt SELBER mal fuss in die inis und raids setzen bevor man rummault.
Und überhaupt ihr alle da draussen die wieder rumjammern ohne überhaupt 80 zu sein und selber die sachen gemacht zu haben!
Der Content ist nunmal so aufgebaut, dass wenn ein Mensch von 1-80 Leveln will es ohne probleme schaffen kann! Wenn ihr mit euren 74 in eine ini geht und sie dolle schafft weil ihr vorher episch ausgerüstet wart, dann ist das zwar schön, aber letztlich nur ein vorteil eures equipments. Wenn ihr aber 80 seid und die heroics macht, dann ist der unterschied kleiner. Sicher habt ihr wenn ihr immer noch t6/sunwell habt bessere chancen vorran zu kommen, aber es wird definitiv schwerer und die Raids haben es auch dicke in sich. Ich will sehen wie eure tanks innerhalb 1 woche 80 werden, ihren deffcap erreichen und sich so schnell so dolle ausrüsten, dass sie keine übelsten zahlen in nax. etc. reinkriegen was die healer weggehealt bekommen müssen, wobei diese durchs manamanagement nun quasi neu "lernen" müssen wie man manaeffizient heilt!
24 Nov. spielen seit ewigkeiten und sind mit die besten 2 besten Gilden der welt. Zusammengschlossen haben sie nicht nur immens viel zeit sondern auch skill. Und nicht jeder kann sich mit ihnen vergleichen!!!
Also wie gesagt,...weniger rumjammern von dem was man selber nicht kennt und lieber selber erfahrung sammeln...
meine fresse!
Das WoW seeeehr casualhaft geworden ist (man siehe nur-->t7 für heromarken OMG -.- ) braucht man ja nicht zu bestreiten, aber selbst DAS betrifft sicherlich nicht jeden da draussen, sondern nur die, die schon vorher enorm viel zeit und fähigkeiten hineingesteckt haben um vorran zu kommen!


----------



## Kidpoker (22. November 2008)

es macht mich einfach nur fertig ständig diese themen zu lesen...
wollt ihr euch allen ernstes mit dennen vergleichen???
das is sozusagen die elite (zu dennen ich gar nicht gehören möchte) 
ich bin mit meinem warri lvl 73 und die legen alles in dieser zeit... da sag ich gz und schlaft euch mal wieder aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber sonst ist es mir erhlich gesagt schnuppe wie schwer die raids zur zeit sind weil ich eh noch nit rein kann und der groteil von euch wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht...
also denkt drüber nach und postet nit jeden tag so nen schrott


----------



## Thalveas (22. November 2008)

also malganz ehrlich leute,, die archievments sind datiert mit dem 15.11.2008- (unter anderem)
das is wenn ich nicht zu blöd zum rechnen bin 2 tage nach europäischem release!!

d.h ferner das sie nichtmal 48h gebraucht haben um min. 10leut auf 80 zu pushen!!

das ist kein erfolg mehr.das ist krank!!

/(meine persönliche meinung)
und nein ich bin nicht neidisch


----------



## EyeofSauron (22. November 2008)

eins wollt ich noch hinzufügen:

naxx ist bei weitem einfacher als karazhan
als karazhan rauskam, brauchten auch die top gilden länger, um es zu clearen, und es war lange ein hindernis, viele gilden haben sich deshalb aufgelöst.
Naxx ist meiner meinung nach auf dem niveau von zh in bc, wenn überhaupt

naja, musste mal gesagt werden, da alle naxx mit kara vergleichen...


----------



## Thyrannus (22. November 2008)

SO LEST DAS MAL BEVOR WIEDER ALLE MEINEN DAS ES ERNSTHAFT MÖGLICH IST WOTLK IN 4 TAGEN "DURCHZUSCHAFFEN"


Wie allg. bekannt wurden der Top Gilde die den WoW WOTLK PvE Contend so schnell bewältigte von Seiten von Blizzard aus Charaktere gestellt.Das heißt sie bekamen fertige lvl 80 ger!

Nach über 1 Woche seit das Addon draußen ist sind ca. 30 - 40 % der Spieler die mit WOTLK zum Release angefangen haben lvl 80!
Nach 4 Tagen wäre es zwar machbar 25 Mann auf 80 zu bringen doch dann noch Nax 25ger zu clearen ist schier unmöglich!!!


Also hört auch hier irgent einen Schwachsinn zu verbreiten WoW wär zu leicht.Habt ihr Nax 25ger überhaupt schonmal betreten?Seit ihr überhaupt schon lvl 80?
Die Mehrheit wird beide Fragen mit "NEIN" beantworten aber anhand des Topics  "OOOHHH WOW WURDE IN 4 TAGEN "DURCHGESCHAFFT IMBA IMBA VIEL ZU LEICHT LOL " ist nicht verwunderlich das die Community solche Posts verfasst und die Mehrheit dafür abstimmt das WOTLK zu leicht ist.

Überglegt doch nurmal wielange es dauern muss die 25 Mann erstmal anständig mit WotLk zu equippen!

WoW wird eh mehr für die Gelegenheitsspieler ausgelegt und nichmehr für die "hardcore dauer Zocker" guckt euch nur mal an wie schnell die Inis gehen


----------



## Steve Coal (22. November 2008)

Zum einen sei zu sagen dass es ja klar ist dass noch nicht alle Instanzen in Nordend vorhanden sind. Es wird laufen wie bei BC, dass bestimmt noch 3-4 große Raidinstanzen kommen.

Zum anderen muss ich echt sagen dass es einfach bescheuert ist was hier schon wieder ab geht!
Erst heulen alle (bis auf die par Prozent an hardcoregilden) dass die großen inis zu schwer sind und dass sie den Endcontent nie zu gesicht bekommen.
Jetzt macht Blizzard das Ganze etwas zugänglicher für die normalen Spieler und schon heulen alle wieder rum es sei alles zu leicht!

1. Wartet mal ab wie die kommenden Raidinstanzen werden.
2. Hat Blizzard nicht auf das gelaber von ein par Hardcoregilden zu hören, denn die machen ein par Prozent, wenn nicht sogar Promill der Spielerschaft aus. Blizzard hat aber 11 mio Kunden und da MUSS einfach die große Masse bedient werden und auf die ist die Aktuelle Instanzwelt zugeschnitten.

Nur weil einige gestörte die nichts besseres zu tun haben als ihre Chars innerhalb von einer Hand voll Tagen auf 80 zu zocken um dann alle Inis zu clearen, die sie schon wochenlang auf dem Beta-Server geübt haben, deswegen heißt das nicht dass es zu leicht war.
Der einzig echte Fehler von Blizzard ist meiner Meinung dass sie zu vielen den Zugang zu den Beta-Servern gewährt haben und somit die ganzen Inis schon geübt werden konnten. Somit zählen eigentlich sämtliche Rekorde nicht, denn man müsste die Zeit die die Typen auf in der Beta geübt haben dazu zählen.

Wer also in der Beta seinen Char auf 80 spielt der darf sich jetzt bitte nicht beschweren dass er zu schnell war oder alles zu leicht war.


----------



## Smoleface (22. November 2008)

schafft ihr erstmal die inis und dann könnt ihr urteilen ob es leicht war oder nicht...


----------



## Spy123 (22. November 2008)

WotLk ist leichter geworden, daran besteht kein Zweifel (das zeigt ja auch die Umfrage). Nur warum, das weis einfach kein Mensch vllt. liegt es mal wieder an den Casuals...


----------



## hey dude (22. November 2008)

also mich haben vor allem die einfachen quests in nordend erstaunt. ich bin in der höllenfeuerhalbinsel mehrmals abgekackt wegen ner pat oder so. in der boreanischen tundra? kein problem. 5 quests in 20 mins. kein problem.


----------



## Domiel (22. November 2008)

definitiv zu leicht! wenn 70er in 74-76er inis gehen stimmt etwas nicht..
warscheinlich liegts daran das die neue ausrüstung nicht mehr so einen quantensprung wie bei bc macht..
einerseits ist es schön wenn man zb bis lv76 nichts großartig besseres als s2 bekommt, andererseits beschleicht einem auch der gedanke das das neue addon zu lieblos gestaltet wurde..
mir zb gefallen die neuen waffenmodelle garnicht, da muss sich was ändern..
ach ja.. und warum in gottes namen darf man in dalaran nicht fliegen.. man gibt 6000g und mehr aus und darf es in der neuen hauptstadt nicht zeigen?
.. um mal nur einige meiner kritikpunkte zu erwähnen..


----------



## EyeofSauron (22. November 2008)

Thyrannus schrieb:


> Wie allg. bekannt wurden der Top Gilde die den WoW WOTLK PvE Contend so schnell bewältigte von Seiten von Blizzard aus Charaktere gestellt.Das heißt sie bekamen fertige lvl 80 ger!



irgendwo gegengerannt?

wenn twentyfifth november 80er gestellt bekommen hat, dann erklär mir mal warum sie erst am samstag naxx gecleart haben? das is nämlich schlicht und einfach falsch...
ansonsten kannste gern ne quelle reinstellen, bin schon neugierig
das einzige wo charaktere gestellt wurden, war in der AMERIKANISCHEN beta version, wo man sich einen vorgefertigten 80er erstellen konnte
warum sollte man der top gilde, die es darauf auslegt die schnellsten zu sein, auch noch unterstützen und dadurch außerdem einen spielvorteil zu verschaffen? es gibt auch andere gilden die mit sponsoren arbeiten, die werden von blizz einfach benachteiligt? ich glaube nicht
sag mir einen guten grund warum irgendjemand von blizz einen spielvorteil bekommen sollte...

naja whatev


----------



## -ash- (22. November 2008)

Thyrannus schrieb:


> SO LEST DAS MAL BEVOR WIEDER ALLE MEINEN DAS ES ERNSTHAFT MÖGLICH IST WOTLK IN 4 TAGEN "DURCHZUSCHAFFEN"
> 
> 
> Wie allg. bekannt wurden der Top Gilde die den WoW WOTLK PvE Contend so schnell bewältigte von Seiten von Blizzard aus Charaktere gestellt.Das heißt sie bekamen fertige lvl 80 ger!
> ...



/Fail
Deine dummen aussagen sind nicht wahr und wenn du sowas behauptest und den namen anderer in den dreck ziehst, dann beweise diese wenigstens!
Blizzard unterstützt die topgilden..sicherlich denn durch diese bekommen sie werbung...allerdings-und les das nun genau nach- durch REPKOSTENERSTATTUNG!!!!
Sie bekommen keine 80 oder sonst was, denn das ist ene zu krasse eingreifung in die spielmechanik, was den anderen spielern zu unfair gegenüber wäre!
Sie bekommen repkosten, damit sie ohne pause raiden können und sich nicht darum kümmern müssen...fertig!

Und es ist sehr wohl schon vorher möglich die raids zu machen! schau dir an wie schnell die ersten auf 80 waren....die verküzte zeiten in den inis und die unglaubliche steigerung an itemwert für heroicmarken machen es möglich..aber wie ich vorhin schon sagte...nur wenn man diese zeit und mühe reinsteckt!!!


----------



## nioKs (22. November 2008)

Also eins versteh ich nicht! 
Wenn WotLK euch zu leicht ist und ihr es schreiße findet. Warum spielt ihr dann weiter? Oder seit ihr so süchtig nach WoW, dass ihr es auch noch spielt, wenn ihr es nicht mehr mögt und nur am rumheulen seit?!

Ich denke ihr solltet mit WoW aufhören oder euch damit abfinden wie es ist und einfach den Mund halten!


----------



## Raminator (22. November 2008)

also ich bin immer noch 70...kurz vor 71...liegt glaub ich daran das ich nicht so oft spiele hmm.abe rjeden tag mindestens ne stunde


----------



## EyeofSauron (22. November 2008)

nioKs schrieb:


> Also eins versteh ich nicht!
> Wenn WotLK euch zu leicht ist und ihr es schreiße findet. Warum spielt ihr dann weiter? Oder seit ihr so süchtig nach WoW, dass ihr es auch noch spielt, wenn ihr es nicht mehr mögt und nur am rumheulen seit?!
> 
> Ich denke ihr solltet mit WoW aufhören oder euch damit abfinden wie es ist und einfach den Mund halten!


erstens möchte ich t7 komplett haben, und auch sonstiges gear aus naxx 25

zweitens hoffe ich das die nächste 25er schwerer ist
und drittens bin ich süchtig und gebs auch zu, andere leute haben andere hobbies, aber auch ich habe eine freundin, ein rl nur halt genug zeit für wow ...


----------



## norp (22. November 2008)

Redis schrieb:


> Nun frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob man hier etwas falsch gemacht hat, immerhin hab ich erst gestern das addon gekauft und musste nun feststellen, dass schon wieder alles down ist...



Was bedeutet das jetzt genau für Dich? Würde es Dir mehr Spaß machen, wenn erst in 4 Wochen alles down ist? btw die respawnen auch wieder.


----------



## -ash- (22. November 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> definitiv zu leicht! wenn 70er in 74-76er inis gehen stimmt etwas nicht..
> warscheinlich liegts daran das die neue ausrüstung nicht mehr so einen quantensprung wie bei bc macht..
> einerseits ist es schön wenn man zb bis lv76 nichts großartig besseres als s2 bekommt, andererseits beschleicht einem auch der gedanke das das neue addon zu lieblos gestaltet wurde..
> mir zb gefallen die neuen waffenmodelle garnicht, da muss sich was ändern..
> ...




Erneut..WERD ERSTMAL 80 -.-
Wieso sollen die das nicht können? ich bin in BC auch schon viel früher in BW oder BK gegangen, einfach um es mir anzuschauen..und wenn du den mangelndes equip durch KÖNNEN ausgleichen kannst, dann kannst du es eben...da ist nichts verkehrt dran. ABer offensichtlich bist du ja einfach nur eifersüchtig auf die personen und möchtest, dass du bessere dargestellt bist wie diese, warum sonst würdest du gern in dalaran mit deinem dummen mount protzen wollen obwohl es doch einfach nur ein schnelles transportmittel ist und fertig. DIr kommt wohl nicht mal der sinn in deinen kleinen kopf, dass die Städte BELEBTER werden sollen in dem man nicht mit FM von bank zum händler fliegt und zurück sondern allein durchs reiten die stadt lebender gestaltet wird!!
Und wenn du schon davon redest dass du S2 trägst als PvE equip, dann brauchst du mir gar nicht mit Erfahrung kommen, denn dann hast du selbst nichts anderes gemacht als die s2 zu leechen und hast dir nicht die T-Teile geholt und diese erfahrungen sammlen können, als mal ruhig sein!
UNd waffenmodelle...was soll man da gross zu sagenausser--> geschmackssache!!!

SO viel zu deinen dummen kritikpunkten...


----------



## Taroth (22. November 2008)

Ich muss Sempai02 einfach nur zu stimmen. Mit jedem Addon wird das Game immer mehr zu WorldofCasualcraft. Mit der Begründung das nicht jeder so viel Zeit hat wie ander Punktet bei mir keiner. Wenn ich nicht genug Zeit habe um viel Geld zu verdinen kann ich kein teures Auto fahren. Wenn ich nicht genug Zeit hab um zu trainieren werde ich in meinem Hobby nicht besser.

Früher wars mal so das die Leute die viel Zeit in wow investiert haben am meisten bekommen haben die dies nicht gemacht ham eben nicht. SO ist das überall im Leben. Ich kann doch auch nicht zu meinem Chef gehen und sagen "ich hab nicht so viel Zeit zum Arbeiten bitte geben sie mir den gleichen pauschallohn wie mein College der doppelt so lange arbeitet wie ich" das funktioniert nicht. Genau das macht Blizzard aber gerade mit WoW und da ist es kein Wunder das Leute die mit WoW Classic angefangen haben kein bcok mehr haben. 

Ich hab mein Abo noch vor WotlK gekündigt weil ich genau wusste das es so kommen wird. Würde es maximal reaktivieren wenn Blizzard endlich rafft das Classic Server ne gute sache darstellen und altkunden anlocken würden.

Und ich kanns absolut nicht haben wenn ander kritisiert werden weil sie finden das Blizzard WoW verkurkst denn jeder darf das anders sehen. Vorallem können das keine Leute einschätzen die erst mit TBC angeafngne ham -.-


----------



## MaexxDesign (22. November 2008)

Was soll dieses ewige "wotlk ist zu leicht" ?
Legt erstmal selbst die Bosse !
Dann könnt ihr immer noch behaupten, dass es zu leicht ist !
Man kann Gilden wie "twentyfifthnovember" nicht mit anderen/eigenen Gilden vergleichen.
Denn die kennen die Spielmechanik von WoW ganz genau und wissen, was sie wann zu machen haben.
Und das in Perfektion.


----------



## nioKs (22. November 2008)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> erstens möchte ich t7 komplett haben, und auch sonstiges gear aus naxx 25
> 
> zweitens hoffe ich das die nächste 25er schwerer ist
> und drittens bin ich süchtig und gebs auch zu, andere leute haben andere hobbies, aber auch ich habe eine freundin, ein rl nur halt genug zeit für wow ...



Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung.

Nur trotzdem sehen ich wenig Sinn darin T7 komplett zu haben, wenn man keinen Spaß am Spiel hat!
Oder habe ich etwas nicht mitbekommen und man spielt WoW um sich zu profilieren und nicht um Spaß zu haben?
Klingt für mich wenig schlüssig sehr viel Zeit in etwas zu investieren, was man eigentlich doof findet!


----------



## Hangatyr (22. November 2008)

Ergötzt Euch einfach an der momentanen Lage, die Nerf´s der einzelnen Klassen und Anpassung des Loot´s werden nicht auf sich warten lassen. Blizzard hat sich mit dem lowpatchen von Tempel, Sunwell und den Heroics in BC selbst in das Fleisch geschnitten.

Aber wir kennen ja die Herren von Schneesturm und bald wird es massive Änderungen an Pala, DK etc. geben.

so long


----------



## EyeofSauron (22. November 2008)

ich finds nicht doof, sondern einfach leicht, es is halt keine herausforderung wie es früher mal bt, sw, oder anfangs auch kara war

aber lustig und interessant gestaltet ist es allemal, das streitet keiner ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur halt zu leeeeeicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (22. November 2008)

> Innerhalb von 4 Tagen, so heißt es, soll WOTLK komplett gecleared worden sein.


Frage lieber, ob diese Spieler alles und damit meine ich wirklich alles, gesehen haben.


----------



## Asenerbe (22. November 2008)

WOLTK ist einfach vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her einfach ein Witz!
Bin jetzt 78 und hab die meisten Inis durch. ( Selbst von den 80er Inis....) Insgesamt ca. 50 - 70 runs schätz ich mal grob. (keine Ahnung zähl ja nicht mit...)
Davon gabs ca. 3 oder 4 Wipes! ( Die weiss ich noch ziemlich genau, da es so wenige waren! )

Und das alles mit *Random Gruppen*!  ( wo man ja bekanntlich immer genug Pfosten dabei hat...)
Ich bin übrigens Tank und hab kein T6 oder dergleichen!


Wenn ich denke was in den BC Inis los war, dann ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad von WOLTK einfach nur lächerlich!

Ich renn hier in die Gruppen. spame Donnerknall und Schockwelle, und warte bis alles durch AE down geht, und zack in die nächste Gruppe.
Einfach nur witzlos.


----------



## Domiel (22. November 2008)

-ash- schrieb:


> Erneut..WERD ERSTMAL 80 -.-
> Wieso sollen die das nicht können? ich bin in BC auch schon viel früher in BW oder BK gegangen, einfach um es mir anzuschauen..und wenn du den mangelndes equip durch KÖNNEN ausgleichen kannst, dann kannst du es eben...da ist nichts verkehrt dran. ABer offensichtlich bist du ja einfach nur eifersüchtig auf die personen und möchtest, dass du bessere dargestellt bist wie diese, warum sonst würdest du gern in dalaran mit deinem dummen mount protzen wollen obwohl es doch einfach nur ein schnelles transportmittel ist und fertig. DIr kommt wohl nicht mal der sinn in deinen kleinen kopf, dass die Städte BELEBTER werden sollen in dem man nicht mit FM von bank zum händler fliegt und zurück sondern allein durchs reiten die stadt lebender gestaltet wird!!
> Und wenn du schon davon redest dass du S2 trägst als PvE equip, dann brauchst du mir gar nicht mit Erfahrung kommen, denn dann hast du selbst nichts anderes gemacht als die s2 zu leechen und hast dir nicht die T-Teile geholt und diese erfahrungen sammlen können, als mal ruhig sein!
> UNd waffenmodelle...was soll man da gross zu sagenausser--> geschmackssache!!!
> ...



hach.. warum müssen die leute immer gleich beleidigend werden..
was ist denn am protzen so falsch?
dann dürftest du nach deiner sichtweise kein einziges achievement machen..
sag mir bitte einen grund warum man in dalaran verweilen sollte?
kein fliegen, kein ah, abgetrennte bereiche die man nicht mal sehen kann.. usw..


----------



## Mendranis (22. November 2008)

Also eigentlich sind die ganzen Aussagen hier einfach nur schwachsinnig.
"WotLK wurde gecleart" Öhm ... Nein?!? Was ist bisher inplementiert? Meines wissens nach Naxx und 2 andere Bosse und genau das hat der zusammenschluss der Gilden Nihilum und SK-Gaming bewältigt. Es wird nicht evtl. noch viele Raidinstanzen geben , es ist klar das noch eine ganze menge kommen wird.
Und Naxx clearen , ob mit 10  , oder mit 25Mann , ist ja wohl keine schwierigkeit , da es diese Instanz schon gab und diese Gilden sie kennen .
Das Hauptproblem lag nur darin genug 80 zu bekommen.

Desweiteren ist es doch völlig egal wer wann wie wo welche Instanz gecleart hat , denn jeder hat doch sein eigenes Ziel oder?
Ich für meinen Teil freue mich das es Gilden gibt die sich so sehr anstrengen um so schnell wie möglich alles zu bewältigen , dennoch habe ich für mich beschlossen es immer langsam anzugehen und mir lieber alles ganz genau anzuschauen.

Also vote for close , denn diese Threads sind einfach nur dumm.


----------



## Asenerbe (22. November 2008)

Mendranis schrieb:


> Also eigentlich sind die ganzen Aussagen hier einfach nur schwachsinnig.



Jup. Gibt hier genug geschriebenen Müll, siehe:



> Also vote for close , denn diese Threads sind einfach nur dumm.






Köstlich immer diese Möchtegernmods   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00ky (22. November 2008)

Ich finde ein Blizzard-Mitarbeiter hat, als er letztens mit derselben Frage konfrontiert wurde es ganz treffend gesagt.

In etwa so:
Man kann die Gilde TwentyFifthNovember nicht als Standard ansehen, da diese aus wirklich professionellen Spielern besteht.
*Die meisten Spieler, die nun darüber fachsimpeln, ob WOTLK nun zu einfach wäre oder nicht, haben oft noch nicht Level 80 erreicht. Geschweige denn überhaupt auch nur einen der Bosse (tot) gesehen.*
Selbst wenn die Spieler WOTLK zu einfach finden, werden wir dennoch nichts daran ändern.


Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen. Denn wer die Bosse schon gelegt hat und für zu leicht findet, der brauch auch das nicht mehr fragen.

Ich find die (wenn es überhaupt eine gibt) Vereinfachung und Verkürzung der Instanzen gut, denn ich hab selber nicht soviel Zeit und will auch nicht soviel Zeit für WoW 'verbrauchen'.


mfg


----------



## RevengerEE (22. November 2008)

Also muß da auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben...

SK Gaming + nihilum = 25november: beide Gilden waren vorher schon sehr stark. Was wohl zum einen an der Zeit lag, die sie zur Verfügung haben, arbeitslos, Urlaub, Ferien etc, wobei ich mich bei einer Gilde als Aufnahmekriterium arbeitslos erinnere, weiß nur netmehr ob diese beiden dazu gehörten.

70-> 80 ist für jeden Spieler in 40h machbar, ich selber habe es in 30h reiner Spielzeit geschafft, also auch np.

Naxxramas und Malygos: Beide Instanzen waren aufm Betarealm in dieser Art und Weise gegen Ende verfügbar, da diese Spieler bereist dort ihr Raids perfektionieren konnten, war es hier nur noch nen farmrun, wird wohl so in der Form bei den weiteren Inies nicht möglich sein.

Equip: Beide Instanzen sind von Seitens Blizzard so ausgewiesen das sie mit blauen Euip zu schaffen sind. Das Sunwell Gear über welches diese Gilde zweifelsohne verfügt, ist aber immernoch ne ganze Ecke besser und wird erst mit Naxx Gear ausgetauscht.

So nur mal so mit Sunwell Equipstand und fähigen Leuten im Raid ist jeder Flügel in ner Stunde locker zu schaffen.

Ich bin selber schon Naxx fast durch, von daher kann ich da durchaus was zu sagen. Die Bosse sind nicht wirklich schwer, wenn man die Fähigkeiten kennt, und sich in den Boss bissl reinspielt liegen die alle super easy. Wir hatten jeden nach dem ca 5ten try so drin, das er ohne Probleme down geht. Aja gear war bei den Leuten auch T6-sunwell stand, naja außer dem 2ten tank, der war teilweise noch grün...


----------



## Domiel (22. November 2008)

noch was zu dalaran.. einfach läöcherlich das in dieser arabisch angehauchten stadt nicht mal die leute ihre neuen fliegenden teppiche ausprobieren können..
insgesamt gesehen ist dalaran meiner meinung auch viel zu klein...
schade, hoffentlich heben sie das flugverbot  oder die fraktionsgrenzen auf..
wir wollen doch kein zweites silbermond..


----------



## lord just (22. November 2008)

naja zu leicht kann man nicht sagen.

25th november ist die beste gilde der welt und die leute verdienen teilweise geld damit, dass die wow spielen. arbeitslos sind wohl die wenigsten. nihilum ist einfach eine gilde, die es schon seit mehr als 4 jahren gibt die halt schon zusammen diablo und diablo2 gespielt haben und auch everquest und andere mmos. viele waren damals schüler und sind jetzt studenten oder haben nen ganz normalen job und familie. nihilum hat damals auch nur am wochenende geraidet und in der woche das selbe gemacht wie alle anderen auch.

bei sk-gaming war das ganze schon professioneller. da gab es jeden tag nen raid und man musste mindestens bei 3 raids die woche mit machen und hatte auch erstmal nen monat probezeit wo man dann bei nur einem fehler direkt raus war, wenn der boss und die taktik bekannt war.


was 25th november gemacht hat, kann man nicht mit den normalen spielern oder gilden vergleichen. die elite gilde der jeweiligen server haben es zwar jetzt auch geschafft alle instanzen zu clearen aber die normalen gilden sind gerade mal auf lvl80 und farmen sich ihr erstes equip aus den heroic instanzen und beißen sich teilweise die zähne in naxx aus, weil sie die instanz von früher nicht kennen.

die instanzen sind kürzer geworden und durch die ganzen neuen fähigkeiten der klassen kann man trashmob einfach pullen und wegbomben (was früher auch schon ging) und bosse haben nicht wirklich neue fähigkeiten (viele wurden aus bc übernommen und neu kombiniert). wer jetzt viel erfahrung hat aus den alten instanzen, der wird gut zurecht kommen und wer keine erfahrung hat, der wird anfang schon seine probleme haben.

der schwierigkeitsgrad ist meiner meinung nach genau richtig. erfahrene spieler schaffen die gruppenquests die es so gibt auch alleine und haben in instanzen keine probleme und ihren spaß. unerfahrene spieler brauchen für gruppenquests noch ein oder zwei andere spieler und schaffen die quest dann auch (in bc war es teilweise so, dass die gruppenquests selbst in ner gruppe zu schwer waren für anfänger).

den content aus wotlk haben bisher nur wenige komplett gesehen und der content patch wurde ja schon angekündigt (gibt aber noch kein datum und man kennt noch nicht alle details) und die neuen instanzen sollen um einiges schwieriger werden und man soll dann nicht mehr einfach eine gruppe nach der anderen pullen und wegbomben können wie jetzt.


----------



## Impostor (22. November 2008)

hm
ja toll

Lich King zu leicht weil ein paar Überdurchschnittlich ausgerüstete und Erfahrene Spieler,
die das ganze auch noch in der Beta spielen konnen,
jetzt schon ein paar Inis durch haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

komm, die ganze Grundlage worauf dieser Thread beruht ist idiotisch, weil´s einfach nicht Aussagekräftig ist
da kannst auch behaupten das Autos viel zu schnell sind, weil´s da die paar Supersportwagen und Raketen Autos gibt, macht aber keiner, warum aber hier so was?
Die Aussage ist genauso hohl und falsch

vorallem, waren die Inis in BC den so viel schwerer?
ich glaube nicht Tim, die waren genauso einfach


----------



## EyeofSauron (22. November 2008)

die instanzen waren schwerer, um das zu beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (22. November 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach dürfen 2 Monate testzeit aufm testrealm niemals reichen um die Taktiken für alle Instanzen zu entwickeln...

2 Monate ham früher net mal gereicht um mit ner full t0 gruppe MC zu clearen. Da musste man sich die Encounter buchtstäblich erarbeiten und net eben auf 80 lvln und durchrushen -.-


----------



## -ash- (22. November 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> hach.. warum müssen die leute immer gleich beleidigend werden..
> was ist denn am protzen so falsch?
> dann dürftest du nach deiner sichtweise kein einziges achievement machen..
> sag mir bitte einen grund warum man in dalaran verweilen sollte?
> kein fliegen, kein ah, abgetrennte bereiche die man nicht mal sehen kann.. usw..




Naja beleidigend war das sicher nicht...nur ehrlich gesprochen!
MIr geht dieses stöndige mimimi dieser spieler auf den geist, die an dingen rumnörgeln die sie nicht mal kennen oder es einfach geschmackssache ist!
nur zu deiner information, ich habe fast 3000 erfolgspunkte, aber nicht weil ich wie ein blöder hinterhergerannt bin sondern gemacht als es nichts zutun gab und es nebenher erledigt wann mir der sinn zumute war..aber sicher nicht um mich neben anderen zu stellen und zu gucken: "ha ich bin so toll"...das ist eindeutig die dümmste art! und genau das ist dann "portzen" was sehr wohl verdammt falsch ist mein lieber. angeben ist eines der dümmsten menschlichen eigenschaften, denen nur leute nachgehen, die zu wenig selbstbewusstsein haben und etwas kompensieren müssen. wozu sonst brauchst du bitte die worte anderer dass du super in etwas bist? ego ist hier das stichwort -.-
und wenn das nicht (vll. nicht falsch) aber einfach nur dämlich ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht was es ist...oder findest du es auch "cool" dich mit deinem tollen auto vor pennern zu stellen und ihnen zu sagen hey ihr heimlosen ich bin reich und hab soviel..ich bin so toll!!???

ausseder ist dalaran sicherlich zu klein wenn man lorecraft betrachtet, dennoch ist es eben aufs brauchbare beschränkt. sicher ist die atmosphäre dann etwasd verloren, dafür musst du nicht 20km laufen um zum nächsten brauchbaren npc zu laufen!
nach wie vor gilt, kein ah damit die alten städte nicht aussterben..das hat sich seit bc nicht geändert und ist auch gut so!
und niemand verlangt von dir dass du da bleibst..gefällt es dir nicht, dann verweile nicht in dalaran..fertig!!


@Asenerbe:
wie gefühlte 1000000 gesagt...werde 80, fang heroics und raids an...dann darfst du was mitreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asenerbe (22. November 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> komm, die ganze Grundlage worauf dieser Thread beruht ist idiotisch.... bla,bla,bla...
> 
> vorallem, waren die Inis in BC den so viel schwerer?
> ich glaube nicht Tim, die waren genauso einfach




Das einzige was hier idiotisch ist, ist deine Aussage!
BC Instanzen waren aber 100% schwerer!



-ash- schrieb:


> @Asenerbe:
> wie gefühlte 1000000 gesagt...werde 80, fang heroics und raids an...dann darfst du was mitreden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Weg auf 80 gehört also nicht zum Spiel, und darf somit nicht kritisiert werden als zu leicht?!
Ist man nur cool und hat Sprecherlaubnis wenn man schon in Raids geht. Jeder Andere hat´s Maul zu halten oder wie...?
Komik pur! Kleiner Möchtegern Pro.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und deine gefühlte 100000. Wo sind die?
Ich seh hier keine realen 100 Leute die das sagen!
Vielleicht bisl aus der Phantasiewelt in die Realität kommen....

Und vielleicht mal die Umfrage angucken! Da siehst dann was deine gefühlten 10000 Leute vom Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad halten....


----------



## Yiraja (22. November 2008)

X4ever schrieb:


> Das sind PRO-Gamer also was solls ? Wir sind "normale" -Gamer



das sin keiner pro gamer das sin pro freaks un btw ich hab au scho allet down mit gilde nur ich zock net 24/7/365 so wie die


----------



## N-Gage (22. November 2008)

Woltk zu leicht nettes Thema

Ich kann dazu nur sagen das ich mit meiner Gilde komplett aufgehört habe,
Das ist kein Add-On sondern ein Patch und dafür 35,- zu Zahlen ist ein Witz.

Ich für meinen Teil hab einen Hexer und muss sagen die Inis auf Normal 
brauchste null Skill und Equip um die zu schaffen kannste dir selber 
die Ausbildung bei einem Lehrer sparen fällt nicht auf.

Dann kommt Hero Oh mann genauso ein Witz Easy durch.

Das Leveln selber Oh mann kann jeder mit Einsatz trotz Arbeit wie bei mir
es in max 14 Tagen auf 80 Schaffen.

Das war für uns das letzte Add-ON was wir gekauft haben 


Um in Wow Erfolgreich zu sein geht es ganz einfach

1.) Wenn ein Add On kommt schnell Leveln auf Max
2.) Dann Off bleiben bis das nächste Add-On angekündigt wird
     die Inis leichter sind was bei Woltk schwer wird dann kurz 1 Woche Raiden das beste Equip Farmen.
3.) Wieder Off bleiben bis das Add-On erscheint.


Denn es baut in Wow nix auf was anderes auf Also Ruf bei Fraktionen u.s.w
kannste dir Schenken.


----------



## schnitt999 (22. November 2008)

Ich find es nicht so einfach, da ich als Gelegenheitsspieler auch nicht so viel Zeit habe (logisch) und auch esrt im Sommer mit WoW angefangen habe.
Außerdem habe ich nichts für totale "Suchtiis". Es ist einfach nur krank die ganze Zeit nur vorm PC zu hocken und WoW zu spielen.
Gibt es denn keine Leute mehr, die das RL bevorzugen und mit Freunden etwas zu unternehmen ?? Für mich geht die Schule auf jeden Fall vor und ich bin nicht, wie fast alle anderen Spieler, die ich kenne, in der Schule abgesackt. Nach der Schule gibt es noch genug Zeit, um WoW zu spielen. Ich hoffe, einige andere Spieler 
denken auch so.
PS: Es gibt zu diesem Thema jeden Tag einen neuen Thread !!

So, jez bin ich froh, das mal gesagt zu haben.


----------



## Protek (22. November 2008)

Wenn Naxx schon jetzt gelceared ist usw find ich das ganze ein Witz, selbst Random Grp gehen da rein und erreichen was. 

Es wurde einfach ein bisschen viel für Gelegenheitsspieler gemacht ---> hat natürlich seine Vorteile, aber wenn man sich nicht mehr equipen muss um etwas zu erreichen, dann geht auch dort der Reiz verloren.


Naja, soll jeder das machen was ihm Freude bereitet ^^


----------



## Aerasan (22. November 2008)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Stimmt das eigentlich das ein Zusammenschluss aus Nihillum und SK Gaming ist, wenn ja ... Imba, kein Wunder also.






Rungo schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 ist das echt so,dass nihilum un SK gaming zusammen gegangen sind???


----------



## Impostor (22. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Das einzige was hier idiotisch ist, ist deine Aussage!
> BC Instanzen waren aber 100% schwerer!
> 
> 
> ...



joa nö
wenn man keine Ahnung hat
es geht ja nuuur um die 80ziger
also werd erst mal 80 und laber nicht


----------



## alexaner666 (22. November 2008)

> Das sind PRO-Gamer also was solls ? Wir sind "normale" -Gamer


in wow gibts keine pro-gamer^^.
Es gibt die total kranken Suchti-Freaks auf der einen Seite;
und auf der anderen eben die ganz normalen Gelegenheitsspieler.

Wotlk finde ich nicht zu leicht, allerdings hatte ich schon gehofft das Naxxramas nochmal richtig hart nicht und nicht
wieder so ein Karafarmding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drift King (22. November 2008)

Zu leicht würde ich garnicht einmal sagen. Aber dadurch das man die Möglichkeit hatte. In der Closed Beta alles zu Spielen musste es ja so kommen. Wenn es keine Beta gegeben hätte, würde es sicher anders aussehen.


----------



## Thrungal (22. November 2008)

Mich beschleicht so das Gefühl, dass genau die Klientel, die jetzt schreit, dass LK zu leicht ist, vor einigen Monaten Threads mit dem Inhalt: 
"Blizz, ich hab nen IMBA-R0xx0R-S1-Rogue, und ich darf nicht in den Black Temple!!! NERF Zugangs-Quests!!!"

verfasst hat; um dann, im Tempel weiter zu schreiben:
"Boah, ich bin zwar IMBA-S1, aber Illi ist zu stark==>NERF!!!!"

Ich vermute mal, das sind auch diejenigen, die 2 min nach Installation,  als DK, den /1 vollgekracht haben mit: "Wo ist denn XY???" Leute, wir haben alle gleichzeitig angefangen!!!! Wir müssen auch lesen!!!

Im Kindergarten gehts genauso zu..... wenns nicht genau den Bedürfnissen entspricht, ist alles doof.. zu leicht, zu schwer, Teddybär.

Im übrigen finde ich LK vom Story-Gehalt wunderbar gelungen. Ihr müsst Euch nur mal die Q-Texte durchlesen.... z.B. die Drachen-"Schwarzes-Tor"- UC -Reihe ist der Hammer!

Oder habt ihr schonmal geschaut, warum ihr in den Grizzlies dauernd die Zwerge killen müsst?? Da gibts Hinweise auf Brann, den ollen Zwerg....

Es ist viel Spass dabei, wenn man sich mal anschaut, was die NPCS zu sagen haben... ok, dann ist man nicht IMBA fix auf 80, hat aber eine große Spielfreude.


----------



## Biggus (22. November 2008)

Redis schrieb:


> Innerhalb von 4 Tagen, so heißt es, soll WOTLK komplett gecleared worden sein.



Nope, einzig die ersten 3 Instanzen wurden gecleared, das ist so ca Kara,Gruul und Maggi
Danach wird noch der "t5" content kommen und dann erst Arthas und co.
Ich selbst spiele in einer ziemlich erfolgreichen Gilde und wir haben Naxx innerhalb von ca 2 Tagen gecleared und
stoßen jetzt bei Malygos auf erste wirkliche Schwierigkeiten, eben genauso wie es zu Bc-Zeiten war.
Ich denke das Content-Patch-System haben die Leute von Blizzard eben wegen den Top-Gilden aka 25.November nun
eingeführt damit nicht unter Tagelangem dauerzocken so schnell Arthas down geht, war in Swp mit den Toren genauso...

Also hört endlich mit dem rumgeheule auf :/

Edit :


> in wow gibts keine pro-gamer^^.
> Es gibt die total kranken Suchti-Freaks auf der einen Seite;
> und auf der anderen eben die ganz normalen Gelegenheitsspieler.


gtfo


----------



## Arithil (22. November 2008)

für mich ist einfach das problem es ist zu einfach und wird ein richtiges casual spiel ...den blizzard hat gesagt das es nicht mehr so eine high end instanz  wie den sonnenbrunnen geben wird...das find ich zum beispiel als hardcore raider wie ihr das imemr so schön nennt echt schade. das ist genauso wie mit das alle raidinis für 10er und 25er gibt das wird dann schon bei ulduar langweilig ich mein jetzt ist es noch ok sodass jeder den content jetzt sehen kann, aber wenn es dann wirklich zum eiskletscher oder nach ulduar geht wird es total langweilig erst die 10er durch machn und dann in der 25er langweilen weil die taktiken gleich sind das wird echt beschissen wenn ich das so schreiben darf^^
Mfg. Arithil


----------



## Biggus (22. November 2008)

ich hoff doch mal nicht dass es eine Arthas-10-Mann version geben wird cO


----------



## Arithil (22. November 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> in wow gibts keine pro-gamer^^.
> Es gibt die total kranken Suchti-Freaks auf der einen Seite;
> und auf der anderen eben die ganz normalen Gelegenheitsspieler.



ähm ja ne ist klar ich wette mit dir du spielst mehr wow als ich obwohl ich schon bis auf malygos alles down hab ...es ist einfach so das wir in der gilde zu bestimmten zeiten wenn ein neuer boss oder neues addon wie jetzt sehr viel spielen haben wir es auf farmstatus spielen wir fast gar nicht mehr wir gehen 1-2 mal die woche 3-4 stunden in die raidinis und das wars... andre farmen noch ein bisschen oder beschäftigen sich mit pvp, aber bitte rede von nichts wenn du keine ahnung hast 

@Biggus ich hoff es auch nicht aber für mich hat es sich so anghört mal schaun wie es bei ulduar ist


----------



## Thrungal (22. November 2008)

Wer über 5 Zeilen ohne Punkt und Komma auskommt, ist definitv ein Freak.

Edith: Stopp!! Hab ein Komma gefunden.


----------



## Danj2008 (22. November 2008)

Devinitiv zu leicht dachte es stünde mir wass schwereres alls bc bevor wenn blizz weiter alles zu leicht macht  wirds wow nimmer bis zu3  erweitrung schaffen .
Alls es noch schwer war musste man sich alles richtig erfarmen questen gehn  der reihenfolge nach , da dachte man noch muss zu erst dass machen dass dies und dess aber nun leider iset nimmer so dicke man bekommt pratisch alles umsont ist wien super mario spiel wat man einfach durch zockt ,   wass soll man machen wenn man alles hat .
Schon gehts zu schnell auf lv 80 dann raids pvp die auch zu leicht sind keine herausforderung ohne herausforderung keine richtigen Gamer mehr .


----------



## Arithil (22. November 2008)

du bist ein freak weil du rechtschreibung korrigierst.(dieser punkt war nur für dich) fang als lehrer an und nerv nicht mit sowas.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (22. November 2008)

ich merke ganz stark, dass wotlk sehr für casuals angepasst wurde. ich ging jetzt zum dritten mal in ne inni, die eigentlich für höhere stufen gedacht ist.

und wir haben diese inni locker gecleart, ohne dass jemand der gruppe zuvor schon in der inni war..

das finde ich gut und schlecht.

toll dagegen finde ich die grösse und beschaffenheit der instanzen, 1a!


----------



## Taroth (22. November 2008)

Danj2008 schrieb:


> Devinitiv zu leicht dachte es stünde mir wass schwereres alls bc bevor wenn blizz weiter alles zu leicht macht  wirds wow nimmer bis zu3  erweitrung schaffen .
> Alls es noch schwer war musste man sich alles richtig erfarmen questen gehn  der reihenfolge nach , da dachte man noch muss zu erst dass machen dass dies und dess aber nun leider iset nimmer so dicke man bekommt pratisch alles umsont ist wien super mario spiel wat man einfach durch zockt ,   wass soll man machen wenn man alles hat .
> Schon gehts zu schnell auf lv 80 dann raids pvp die auch zu leicht sind keine herausforderung ohne herausforderung keine richtigen Gamer mehr .




Klar wirds das weil sie doch ihr game extra für die casuals umgeändert ham und die ham jetzt das was sie brauchen um mit wenig zeit genauso viel zu erleben wie leute mit mehr zeit und aufwand -.-


----------



## Danj2008 (22. November 2008)

Arithil schrieb:


> du bist ein freak weil du rechtschreibung korrigierst.(dieser punkt war nur für dich) fang als lehrer an und nerv nicht mit sowas.



Hier gehts net um rechtschreibung pfeife wenn dir wat net passt behalt et fuer dich noob  lern mal wow anständig zu zocken dann weiss du wass spielen heisst.


----------



## Danj2008 (22. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Klar wirds das weil sie doch ihr game extra für die casuals umgeändert ham und die ham jetzt das was sie brauchen um mit wenig zeit genauso viel zu erleben wie leute mit mehr zeit und aufwand -.-



Joa sehe ich genau so lauter nobbs werden wow bevölkern , ich hoffe muss dat net mit erleben dasss bald mal jemnd blizz zeigt dass die konkurrentz wass drauf hat bis her gabs nur flops aber jeder spiel findet irgendwann sein ende .


----------



## Taroth (22. November 2008)

Naja ich werd Lineage 2 auf freeshdars zocken da brauch man skill und muss au zeit investieren... ansonsten is mein auto jetzt im vordergrund und das gamen steht hinten an außer blizz merkt das classic server doch keine schlechte idee sind...


----------



## Marathma (22. November 2008)

Hab mir nicht alles hier durchgelesen, aber das meiste war nur Müll.
Die Instanzen auf dem Weg zu Lvl80 wurden so konzipiert, dass man nicht Stunden darin verbringt.
(Managruft als übles Bsp. dieser nichtendenwollenden Instanzen)
Aber ihr habt ja alle Lust Stundenlang in Instanzen rumzuhängen, viel Erfolg.

Viele hier scheinen auch ein wenig größenwahnsinnig zu sein.
Wollt ihr euch echt mit SK/Nihilum vergleichen?
Die Spieler der beiden Gilden haben die Beta von Anfang an begleitet und so war es für sie auch kein Problem die meisten Instanzen
in kürzester Zeit zu clearen. Das vergessen hier viele.
Instanzen in Wrath machen auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß.
Also werdet 80 und überzeugt euch selber von der Schwierigkeit der Raids, ihr Heulsusen.


----------



## groener (22. November 2008)

Wie kann ich als S2 BM Jäger mit Level 70 in Gebiete mit Level 79 Mobs Erze farmen und bei Bedarf einzelne mobs ohne Probleme killen. Ich habe jeglichen Respekt vor den Mobs verloren.

Wie kann mein Sohn, ebenfalls Jäger, mit Lvl 56 in Nordend lvl 71 alleine killen. Das ist ja dann nicht mal mehr ein Kinderspiel. 

Ich will Herausforderungen für mich alleine bzw. für DD / Healgespann die auch was bringen.


----------



## graupus (22. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Naja ich werd Lineage 2 auf freeshdars zocken da brauch man skill und muss au zeit investieren... ansonsten is mein auto jetzt im vordergrund und das gamen steht hinten an außer blizz merkt das classic server doch keine schlechte idee sind...



Na hoffentlich überholt dich dann keiner wenn du mit deinem Auto unterwegs bist. Nachher ist wieder die Straße schuld daran.


----------



## Mr.Buffey (22. November 2008)

Die Community besteht aus ca 95% casuals und 5% pros. Wer jetzt einmal logisch nachdenkt wird bemerken, dass es wohl irgendwie produktiver und erfolg bringender wäre, das Spiel für die 95% zu optimieren.

*Blizzard hat logisch nachgedacht!*

So funktioniert unsre ganze Wirtschaft: Angebot und Nachfrage.
Da kann eine Nachfrage von 95% gegen die restlichen 5 leider nicht bestehn.
Für die Pro-Gilden, wie z.B. die nihilum-skg fusion twentyfifthnovember bleibt nichts weiteres, als den "leichten" content abzugrasen und auf neuen content zu warten.

MfG Jays


----------



## Taroth (22. November 2008)

Marathma schrieb:


> Hab mir nicht alles hier durchgelesen, aber das meiste war nur Müll.
> Die Instanzen auf dem Weg zu Lvl80 wurden so konzipiert, dass man nicht Stunden darin verbringt.
> (Managruft als übles Bsp. dieser nichtendenwollenden Instanzen)
> Aber ihr habt ja alle Lust Stundenlang in Instanzen rumzuhängen, viel Erfolg.
> ...



das was du machst ist "müll" denn du werteste anderen ihre Meinung ab. Wenn leute sich herausforderung wünschen und das mit zeitaufwand verbunden ist wo ist das bitte müll???? sowas nennt man erfolgserlebnise die man nur auf dauer bekommt wenn es herausforderungen gibt -.-


----------



## Taroth (22. November 2008)

graupus schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich überholt dich dann keiner wenn du mit deinem Auto unterwegs bist. Nachher ist wieder die Straße schuld daran.



Ehhhhhmmmmm muss ich das verstehen? ich hab nie iwelche schuld von mir abgewiesen oder rumgeflamed das ander besser sind ganz im gegenteil ich hab mich beschwert das es zu einfach geworden ist und keine herausforderungen gibt. aber wenn das passiert was du schreibst dann weis ich das es daran liegt das das auto zu wenig power hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (22. November 2008)

Marathma schrieb:


> Aber ihr habt ja alle Lust Stundenlang in Instanzen rumzuhängen, viel Erfolg.




Das hatte für mich den Reiz des Spieles (mit) ausgemacht.
Auch 5er Instanzen, die man nicht gleich am ersten Abend durch
hat. Erinnere mich da jetzt z.B. an den Versunkenen Tempel.

Die Frage die ich mir aber beim durchlesen des Threads
die ganze Zeit stelle: was ist zu leicht oder zu schwer?

Eine kurze Instanz=leicht?

Und alle die sich beschweren, es sei alles zu leicht:
Blizz orientiert sich halt am Massengeschmack, ganz einfach.

Wenn euch das nicht passt, macht es so wie ich - hab vor einem 
Jahr aufgehört.


----------



## Taroth (22. November 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Das hatte für mich den Reiz des Spieles (mit) ausgemacht.
> Auch 5er Instanzen, die man nicht gleich am ersten Abend durch
> hat. Erinnere mich da jetzt z.B. an den Versunkenen Tempel.
> 
> ...



Ja das machen viele ja auch nur wollen sie gern den alten Spielspaß nicht missen und deswegen beschweren sie sich (ich auch) das blizz das für sie bekannt wow sozusagen auslöschen...


----------



## Strickjacke (22. November 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass die Spieler der ersten Stunde reihenweise dem Spiel den Rücken gekehrt haben.  Dann dir noch viel Spaß bei keiner Herausforderung.




Rofl was bistn du für einer o.O ?

Ich als Spieler der ERSTEN STUNDE - WOHLGEMERKT BETA SPIELER VON CLASSIC WOW  finde Wotlk einfach genial.

Endlich kann man mal relaxed mit Twinks oder auch weniger guten, aber dafür sympathischen Spielern auch den Content angehen.

Mein Main hängt mir schon langsam zum Hals raus nach der jahrelangen Spielzeit, da ist es nett wenn man auf nen Twink switchen kann.

Das gute ist, dass sich Blizzard mittlerweile nach dem Wunsch der Mehrheit der ZAHLENDEN Spieler richtet und nicht nach ein paar so Egoman Kiddies die, die Schule schwänzen, Arbeit schmeissen und 20 Stunden am Tag vorm PC hocken und von Mami und Papi durchgefüttert werden.

Es gibt viele Erwachsene Spieler mit Familie und geregelter Arbeit für die ist das ein enormes Entgegenkommen.
Nicht mehr Stundenlang wie ein Irrer Kräuter für Tränke zu besorgen, Resi Rüssi zu farmen und das Spiel stattdessen in vollen Zügen geniessen können.

Alles was wir in Classic vermisst hatten wurde implementiert (Crafting Sets im High Content, kürzere Lauf Wege, zeitlich kürzere Instanzen, Gruppenquests mit 2-3 Spielern, Raids für 10 Mann anstatt 40 *schaudernd denk an BWL, AQ 40, Old-Naax*)

Wem es zu einfach ist Wayne.
Spielt nen Heal oder Tank rauf (gibts sowieso zuwenige davon) aber in Def bzw. Holy Skillung und macht nur ROTE Quests dann habt ihr auch ne HERAUSFORDERUNG.
Die ist Euch aber dann bestimmt zu Hoch XD.
Will ja jeder nur im Damage Meters oder YACL vorne stehen.


Tante Edit fragt sich ob wenigstens EINER der hier zu LEICHT schreibt nen Server First Lvl 80 Char des Realms besitzt XD


----------



## Slim_Shady (22. November 2008)

ja Voll leicht Bin schon Lange lvl 80 Weil ich Kein RL hab und Hartz4, aber wen ich neue pc Teile brauch dann haue ich son alter Knacker Zusammen.



ne im ernst hab doch spass ist doch egal ob es zu einfach ist wen es zu schwer ist schreien alle es ist zu Schwer. 


Und nun wen es einfach ist Mortzen auch alle rum ^^ ich kann euch nicht verstehen.


----------



## Camal(Malygos) (22. November 2008)

Also ausgehend von meinem Equip, dem Leveln und den 5-er Instanzen finde ich WotLK im Moment wirklich zu einfach bzw. geht mir alles zu schnell und zu einfach von der Hand. Aber ob das so bleibt, wenn es bei uns wieder mit den Raids losgeht, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.


----------



## gann12 (22. November 2008)

Ich sehs schon, wenn die Masse 80 ist, entstehen Threads wie: Mimimi Wotlk ist zu schwer, nerv heros *heul*


----------



## Marpesia (22. November 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen: Ja, ich finde wotlk zu leicht.
Zu leicht weil alles viel schneller geht irgendwie ( bin grad mal lvl 75 und schon bei total vielen Fraktionen wohlwollend, etc ... ) und vieles auch zu leicht ist. 
Keine Pre's mehr um raiden zu können ( so wie z.B. ohne Vashj-Kill kommst net in den Tempel ^^ oder Schlüsselquests a la Kara ) und auch so finde ich, dass jetzt zuviele schon lvl80 sind nach der kurzen Zeit und in die Raid-Inzen laufen und Items tragen mit doppelt so hohen Werten wie noch zu BC-zeiten ...
Nein, ich beschwere mich nicht übers Addon allgemein weil ich es total genial, schön & gelungen finde. Die Welten sind ein Traum, die Quests mal was abwechslungsreicher und auch so gefällt es mir sehr gut.
Aber wenn es um den Schwierigkeitsgrad geht muss ich ganz klar sagen: Was ich bisher so mitbekommen hab ist mir eindeutig ein wenig zu low.

P.S.: Bis auf die Preise wenn man bei seinem Lehrer was lernen will oder so ... 3g pro Schneiderfaden, 10g pro neuen, erlernten Skill ... oO


----------



## Asenerbe (22. November 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> joa nö
> wenn man keine Ahnung hat
> es geht ja nuuur um die 80ziger
> also werd erst mal 80 und laber nicht





Köstlich!
Die totale Unfähigkeit mancher Leute hier, einfachste Texte zu verstehen... 
Einfach nur köstlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht sollte man sich nochmal durchlesen was im Startbeitrag steht!
Hier nochmal für die "Experten," die sich etwas schwerer tun, mit dem lesen:



> *WOTLK ZU LEICHT ODER NICHT!
> WOTLK leichter als BC (Instanzen, Quests, Leveln...)*



Soviel zum Thema 80 werden/sein, das von 2 oder 3 Spezis hier erwähnt wurde...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (23. November 2008)

Nochma für alle:
WOTLK CONTENT IS NICH KOMPLETT CLEAR; NUR DER BISHERIGE
das wäre damit Naxxramas.


----------



## Toddy37 (23. November 2008)

Naja es ist etwas leichter da es keine Pre Q mehr gibt aber sonst ist etwa gleich , und es ist ja auch noch vile Raid inis nicht eigefügt worden.
Aber was Interessirt uns "normal spieler" die Top Gilden wir werden auf jeden fall noch ne weile brauchen bis wa das alle haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosebi (23. November 2008)

Kann mir einer erklären, warum alle meinen, es wären schon alle so weit wie 25nov?

In unserer Gilde zum Beispiel haben wir erst 1 80er.


----------



## DreiHaare (23. November 2008)

Natürlich stellen die Quests keine Herausforderung dar, doch das hat auch eindeutig einen guten Grund. Die weitaus meisten Spieler konnten etliche Monate die für sie beste Ausrüstung zusammen farmen und starten nun mit einem Equip, das natürlich nicht mit dem eines frischen 70´ers vergleichbar ist. Etliche haben Ausrüstung auf T6 Niveau und damit sind die Quests nastürlich easy going.

Was mich jedoch vielmehr stört ist die Tatsache, dass hier alle nur danach schauen, was eine furzige Gilde mit einigen wenigen Bekloppten "geleistet" hat.

Mich interessieren viel mehr die abwechslungreicheren Quests, die sehr liebevoll gestalteten Landschaften und die vielen Details darin, die erzählten und teilweise verfilmten Storys, die neuen instanzierten Questreihen mit sich verändernden Landschaften. Dabei kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass einer der heutigen 80´er davon auch nur ein winziges Teilchen wahr genommen hat. Mir geht es längst nicht um die beste epische Ausrüstung, sondern mehr um den Spaß an diesem Spiel und an der geschaffenen Welt.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. November 2008)

Oh Mann...soviel geschwätz, ich hab WoW lange gezockt, ich hab gezockt da hat noch keine Sau was von BC gehört..
LEUTE HALLO!!! Da wurde sich von der Handvoll der WELTBESTEN Gilden ein MONATELANGES battle um den NAxxramasfirstkill geliefert MONATELANG
Und ich wiederhole und betone MONATELANG, und trotzdem haben alle schön ihr Abo bezahlt, weil eben eine herausforderung da war ein Ziel das man erreichen wollte...
Die Chats waren angenehm,spamfrei und freundlich. Es herrschte allgemeine Hilfsbereitschaft , zusammenhalt und Gilden waren mehr als zwechbündnisse fürs Raiden nebenbei.
Es gab pausenlos Quests die man in Gruppen machen musste und jede Ini egal ob Deathmines, Shadowfang oder AQ war ne herausforderung in der Teamgeist klassenbeherschung und disziplin gefragt war. 
Dann kamm BC...Mainstream- die chats wurden zur Spamquelle nummer eins wo man hinblickte nur noch möchtegernimbas, spielerisch anspruchsvolle gut organisierte 40er Raids lösten sich auf und wurden von 25er Buffedguideraids abgelöst, die quests wurden einfacher epics gabs beim Fraktionsdiscounter um die Ecke, verkürzte lvlraten sorgten dafür das keiner mehr Gilden wirklich braucht hat ja jeder 3 twinks mit allen berufen zum selbstversorgen.
WoTLK aber war der Todesstoß - Quests auf dem Niveu von Sonderschulabgängern Inis die ich eigentlich nur noch als Dixieklo für zwischendurch bezeichnen kann und spielerische Anforderungen bei etwa -7 wenn man den 3buttonbot abstellt....
Ich hab WOW lange die Stange gehalten, ich hab BC mit ach und Krach durchgestanden aber das is jetzt verarsche....
Fazit: wieder ein Spieler der alten Garde weniger auf Blizzards Aboabrechnung aber was solls Turbine freuts^^


----------



## Echse/LS (23. November 2008)

Also hier sollte man jetzt schon stark zwischen "Normal-Spielern" und jenen von TwentyFifthNovember. Das ist eine extreme-Hardcore-Gilde (Profi-Gilde eben) und dann ist es doch klar, dass die den absolut schnellsten Weg suchen - und auch gefunden haben. Nur jetzt den Maßstab auf die Höhe von 25November zu setzen ist schwachsinn. Der eine levelt schneller, der andere nicht so schnell - normale Gilde eben. Es gibt Leute die haben mehr Zeit andere nicht so wenig, bzw. wollen sie anderweitig investieren.

Fakt ist, WotLK ist nicht leichter als TBC, wenn dies so wäre, hätten schon einige mehr Gilden so schnellen Erfolg wie erwähnte TwentyFifthNovember.


----------



## asszudemi (23. November 2008)

ich find das rumgeknatsche überflüssig 

als TBC rauskam waren doch die hardcore raid instanzen auch noch gar nicht im Spiel implementiert gewesen 
ich weiss jetzt nicht wies mit ssc und fds und HDZ3 ist aber ich weiss das zum beispiel BT SWP und ZA per content Patch nachträglich im spiel implementiert wurden 

ausserdem ist der jetzige wotlk content nur auf T7 ausgelegt es gibt noch gar keine instanzen indenen man die T8 und T9 Items kriegen kann 
ich find die leute sollten erstmal abwarten und in ruhe schauen was noch alles auf sie zukommt 

und wenn ihnen der momentane content zu leicht ist sollen sie halt versuchen naxx auf heroic mit weniger als 25 mann zu clearen 
da bekommen auch elitegilden wie nihilum ihre herrausforderung btw ich glaub es gibt sogar nen achievement dafür wenn mans mit weniger als 20 leuten schafft bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Jesbi (23. November 2008)

Die Frage war doch WotLK zu leicht in 4 Tagen alles clear?

Hat schon jemand Arthas gelegt?

Denke nicht, also was soll der Thread?

Oder ist die Frage ob di Anfangsinstanzen zu leicht sind?
Für Leute mit T4 Equip aufwärts sicher, aber für Leute die neu anfangen und nur mit Questbelohnungen ankommen sicher nicht.
Und WoW ist nunmal für alle da, also statten sich die Leute die neu anfangen in den Inis erstmal aus so wie alle anderen mit BC mal in Kara und ähnlichem angefangen haben.

Aber Clear ist hier noch lange nix

mfg


----------



## asszudemi (23. November 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Oh Mann...soviel geschwätz, ich hab WoW lange gezockt, ich hab gezockt da hat noch keine Sau was von BC gehört..
> LEUTE HALLO!!! Da wurde sich von der Handvoll der WELTBESTEN Gilden ein MONATELANGES battle um den NAxxramasfirstkill geliefert MONATELANG
> Und ich wiederhole und betone MONATELANG, und trotzdem haben alle schön ihr Abo bezahlt, weil eben eine herausforderung da war ein Ziel das man erreichen wollte...




also 

1: pre-bc wars mit den Raid instanzen auch so das du teilweise erst ellenlange vorquests erledigen musstest bevor du ein fuß in die raid instanzen setzen durftest ... ich sag nur Onyxia ....

2: waren die Raids damals für 40 leute ausgelegt ...was bedeutet das 40 leute erstmal die vorquests dafür erledigt haben mussten um in diese instanzen reinzukommen .... so geschichten wie ein einzelner mit nem schlüssel um aufzumachen für den rest der gruppe gabs damals noch nicht.... 

3: diese 40 leute brauchten eben auch die entsprechende ausrüstung um in diesen inis zu bestehen ... 

4: redest du von vor 3 jahren damals war wow noch neu und selbst die am straffsten durchorganisierte gilde war bei weitem nicht so routiniert wie sie es heute ist


----------



## Monoecus (23. November 2008)

Also ich hab heute auf Level 73 mit meinem ZA/Nordend Equip ganz locker violette Zitadelle gehealt und der Tank war nichma Critimmun.

Zur Zeit ist es noch einfach, geraidet hab ich noch nicht, aber denke nicht, dass Naxxramas 10 übermäßig schwer ist.


----------



## Strickjacke (23. November 2008)

asszudemi schrieb:


> also
> 
> 1: pre-bc wars mit den Raid instanzen auch so das du teilweise erst ellenlange vorquests erledigen musstest bevor du ein fuß in die raid instanzen setzen durftest ... ich sag nur Onyxia ....
> 
> ...



Ja das war schon ne tolle Zeit mit den 40iger Raids wo man Wochenlang mitgelatscht ist und kein Teil gesehen hat weil die Freundin vom Raidleiter extremst need auf das komplette Set hatte.
Natürlich hat die 2. Feundin vom Raidleiter auch was haben wollen und sein Busenkumpel auch...
Und Ratet mal:  DANKE ICH HAB DAS SET ..AUFNIMMERWIEDERSEHN
Aber egal dafür kommt der Twink mit vom Raidleiter und needet die Teile weil er hat ja aufm Main soviele DKP dass er die locker fürn Twink ausgeben kann.

*würg*


----------



## Brabbel (23. November 2008)

Nashan schrieb:


> Habe selber 2 Tage nach 25thNovember Naxx 25er Clear gehabt. *Bedingt durch krankheit konnte ich bis heute nicht arbeiten gehen.* Habe dann die letzte Zeit recht viel gespielt und meinen Char auf 80 gebracht.



Das sind die richtigen. Alles andere von Dir...ohne Bedeutung.


----------



## ReWahn (23. November 2008)

Definitiv zu einfach.

Wir sind mit ner Gruppe aus 1 70er 3 71er und 1 72er (2 grün/blau, 2 pvp-epic, 1 t4/t5 equip) durch AN gerannt (74er bosse) und ohne die bosse zu kennen mit 2 wipes in unter ner stunde durchgekommen...

0 herausforderung. (vergeich: geht mal mit nem 60er, 3 61ern und nem 62er auchenaikrypta... have fun...)

auch das leveln... die mobs haben im verhältnis zum schadenspotenzial der spieler extrem wenig hp... elitemobs mit 30k hp wrden solo umgenuked...

easymode inc...


----------



## ReWahn (23. November 2008)

asszudemi schrieb:


> also
> 
> 1: pre-bc wars mit den Raid instanzen auch so das du teilweise erst ellenlange vorquests erledigen musstest bevor du ein fuß in die raid instanzen setzen durftest ... ich sag nur Onyxia ....


für naxx war die pre je nach ruf bei argent dawn mats sammeln oder gratiszugang. für elitegilden die bwl und aq40 auf farmstatus hatten kaum n problem.



> 2: waren die Raids damals für 40 leute ausgelegt ...was bedeutet das 40 leute erstmal die vorquests dafür erledigt haben mussten um in diese instanzen reinzukommen .... so geschichten wie ein einzelner mit nem schlüssel um aufzumachen für den rest der gruppe gabs damals noch nicht....


prequests onnte man wunderbar parallel erledigen. 40 mann die mats farmen (kugeln in strat z hoen schnell genug für alle raus. 



> 3: diese 40 leute brauchten eben auch die entsprechende ausrüstung um in diesen inis zu bestehen ...


elitegilden die um den ke'thuzad firstkill gekämpft haben hatten _garantiert_ schon bei naxx release full t2 und aq40 kram.



> 4: redest du von vor 3 jahren damals war wow noch neu und selbst die am straffsten durchorganisierte gilde war bei weitem nicht so routiniert wie sie es heute ist



doch waren sie. der content war nur härter und herausfordernder.


----------



## Brabbel (23. November 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Definitiv zu einfach.
> 
> Wir sind mit ner Gruppe aus 1 70er 3 71er und 1 72er (2 grün/blau, 2 pvp-epic, 1 t4/t5 equip) durch AN gerannt (74er bosse) und ohne die bosse zu kennen mit 2 wipes in unter ner stunde durchgekommen...



Ja und? 

WoW zu BC ist bei grün/blau nunmal ein herber Unterschied. Einer den es nun nicht mehr gibt zu WotLK. Schlimm? Wohl kaum. Meine Güte, die Inis sollten doch gerade dazu einladen häufige Besuche zu ermöglichen. 

In BC konnte ich die Dauer mancher Instanzen nicht mehr ertragen. Das hat nichts mit Schwierigkeit zu tun wie viele behaupten. Es geht hier schlicht um die zeitliche Beanspruchung. Auchenai ist da nicht anders. Etwas was Blizz nicht mehr wollte.

Es kann ja gut sein das viele hier Instanzen 40/50 oder noch öfter mal machen. Mein Fall ist das nicht...es sei denn...es geht mal eben fix. Ein Spiel wird nunmal nicht für den Anfang entworfen...sondern für das Gesamtbild. Wenn fünf grüne 68'er den Nexus rocken wollen wird es nicht mehr so sein wie heute...wo teils fünf epische 70'er das selbige vollbringen. So oder so, es pegelt sich ein. 

Dazu etwas das ich immer wieder sage -> gefällt Euch nicht? Hört einfach auf! Widmet Euch anderen Dingen, ab und an vielleicht dem Brötchen verdienen.


----------



## ReWahn (23. November 2008)

Brabbel schrieb:


> Ja und?
> 
> WoW zu BC ist bei grün/blau nunmal ein herber Unterschied. Einer den es nun nicht mehr gibt zu WotLK. Schlimm? Wohl kaum. Meine Güte, die Inis sollten doch gerade dazu einladen häufige Besuche zu ermöglichen.
> 
> ...



vazrudden+nazan im bollwerk waren recht heftig für grün/blaue 60er gruppen. was man von den bossen in utgarde und nexus nicht behaupten kann... das meine ich... gegen kurze instanzen hab ich nix, aber gegen kurze instanzen die zu leicht sind. wie die heros auf 80 sind wird sich zeigen...


----------



## Brabbel (23. November 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> vazrudden+nazan im bollwerk waren recht heftig für grün/blaue 60er gruppen. was man von den bossen in utgarde und nexus nicht behaupten kann... das meine ich... gegen kurze instanzen hab ich nix, aber gegen kurze instanzen die zu leicht sind. wie die heros auf 80 sind wird sich zeigen...



Darauf können wir uns einigen. Normal und Quests bzw. später Heroische Versuche. Wobei es in meinen Augen auch schlicht darauf ankommt.

Aso...Bollwerk war mit Mage, Off Krieger, Hexe, Katze/Bär (Druide) und Jäger auf Stufe 59 nicht wirklich kompliziert. Wie allgemein alles bis Nethersturm, wobei auch das nach mehrmaligem probieren dann einfach war. Und nein....vorsorglich erwähnt...Guides wurden nicht verwendet. Nur Gold zum reppen.


----------



## tornado64 (23. November 2008)

Also bisheriges Resümee:

Normale Inis sind sehr leicht sogar mit schlecht ausgerüüstetem Tank nicht heal gespeccten Healer ohne Probleme zu bewältigen gewesen.
Bei Heros ist es atm noch so das man mit dem 70er Gear deutlich merkt das teilweise die Tanks zuwenig aushalten oder der dmg fehlt.
Das war aber Anfang BC nicht anders, hat man dann T7 etc. wird man wohl auch wieder so durchrennen wie in BC später, wenn man dann zusätzlich die Inis vll nen bissel kennt.
Aber die Heros finde ich allgmein gut gelungen und für den Einstieg nicht zu leicht.

Naxx 10er ist definitiv zu einfach, ok es soll eine Einstiegsinstanz sein aber wenn man es am ersten Abend cleart kann es nicht der Sinn der Sache sein.
Die 25er sind teilweise auch noch zu einfach allerdings gibts es teilweise optionale Möglichkeiten die Schwirigkeit zu erhähen (Obsidiansanktum).
Wenn man alle 3 Drachen vorher tötet ist es sehr einfach.
Der anspruchsvollere Content wird denk ich mal irgendwann noch nachgepatcht, fänd es nicht gut wenn man am Ende einen Abend reinrennt und dann mit 3 Trys Arthas umboxt.


----------



## sku (23. November 2008)

also, die nonheroics waren für den halbwegs gut equipten 70er null problem...
ABER...

habe mir gestern und heute ein paar heroics angeschaut und war positiv überrascht, die haben es dann doch endlich in sich (wie erhofft)

alle die jetzt schon whinethreads über zu leichte inis tippern werden sich noch mehr als ein mal verwundert umdrehen wenn sie sich an den heroischen aufgaben versuchen.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Geige (23. November 2008)

hab ich das richtig verstanden nihilum bzw. die die daraus geworden ist (name entfallen)
hat jetzt nach nur hm, 2 wochen alles clear?
alle incen? 
alle raids?

wenn ja hat blizz da riesen scheiße gebaut!


----------



## Regash (23. November 2008)

Ja, ich finde auch, WotLK ist etwas leichter als TBC.

Allerding befinde ich mich noch am Anfang und habe noch keine Intanz gemacht.

Ich finde nur, das Questdesign und die Gebiete sind so aufgebaut, das man entspannt spielen und leveln kann.

*Und das ist auch gut so!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit gefällt WotLK definitiv besser, weil es den Frustlevel am Anfang etwas niedriger hält.

Danke, Blizzard, für die Rücksichtnahme auf uns Casual Gamers.

Und wer meint, er müsse den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Erweiterung an Leistungen von Profizockern messen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die deutsche Fußballnationalmanschaft wir euch auch sagen, das die Manschaft aus den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten leicht zu schlagen sei... Und trotzdem werdet ihr Kasper gegen diese Mannschaft verlieren, denn sie spielen zwar ini ihrer Liga schlecht, aber eben schlecht auf hohem Niveau. Schön das es Menschen gibt, die so schnell durchs Addon pflügen, das sie in ein paar Tagen Lvl80 haben oder alle Instanzen clear. Aber ich möchte ein Spiel spielen. Streß und leistungsdruck habe ich auf der Arbeit, danke.

Spielen ist Spaß und Entspannung, jedenfalls für mich. Und wenn ich in 3 Monaten die 80 noch nicht habe... Wayne?


----------



## tinana (23. November 2008)

ich werd meine meinung mal mit einem beispiel ausdrücken;

- im fitnesstudio schafft ein kerl 200 kg beim bankdrücken. soll ich jetzt 100kg zu leicht finden?
- einstein hat die relativitätstheorie aufgestellt. soll ich jetzt denken, dass mein matheabitur zu leicht ist?
- der weltrekord über 100 m liegt bei umter 9 sek. soll ich die sportprüfung zu leicht finden, bei der ich es in 12 sek schaffen soll?

die beste gilde aus wow (etwa 50 mann aus 11 mio) schafft den contest in drei tagen. soll ich den constest deshalb zu leicht finden?

bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## etmundi (23. November 2008)

tinana schrieb:


> ich werd meine meinung mal mit einem beispiel ausdrücken;
> 
> - im fitnesstudio schafft ein kerl 200 kg beim bankdrücken. soll ich jetzt 100kg zu leicht finden?
> - einstein hat die relativitätstheorie aufgestellt. soll ich jetzt denken, dass mein matheabitur zu leicht ist?
> ...



Dazu passt meiner Meinung zu dem Thema:
Die Spannweite der Spieler reicht vom Gelegenheitsspieler, der grün und blau in
WOTLK aufläuft, bis eben zu den "Progamern. Für die einen ist es zu leicht,
für die anderen eher das Gegenteil.
Treffen die beiden im PvP aufeinander>>>nerf xy.


Es allen recht zu machen, geht eben nicht.


----------



## Redis (23. November 2008)

norp schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das jetzt genau für Dich? Würde es Dir mehr Spaß machen, wenn erst in 4 Wochen alles down ist? btw die respawnen auch wieder.



In Bezug auf deine Frage, natürlich würde es mich freuen, wenn ich alles etwas schwieriger wäre, denn immerhin gibt es keine prequests mehr und man kann durchaus mit lvl 72 76 bis 78 Instanzen besuchen.
Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, BC waren prequests und andere Hürden um dein Fortschritt diverser Progilden ins Stocken zu bringen, mit Abschaffung dieser Hürden ist ein schneller Fortschritt nun absehbar.
Allerdings komme ich zu dem Entschluss das es bei vielen nur um eines geht...


Wer ist der schnellste
Wer ist der beste.....

Hinzuzufügen ist, dass ich mich irgendwie verarscht fühle, hab selbst s3 u. T5 equip und versuchte ein wenig mitzuhalten, jedoch raubt es mir nun einfach den Spielspaß, wenn ich höre alles gelegt, alles gesehn,.... jetzt nur noch items sammeln für Arthas...! Wenn ich in wenigen Tagen die Stufe 80 erreichen sollte, werde ich mit sicherheit veststellen müssen, dass einige schon mit dem bestmöglichen equip rumlaufen und dass erst kurz nach release.... 

--> meine Prognose, leider erreichen einige alles viel zu schnell und andere werden es nie erreichen...


----------



## neo1986 (23. November 2008)

NEIN wotlk ist definitiv nicht zu leicht!
Es ist genau richtig zum gemütlichen hochleveln auch wenn man nur 2h am tag spielt.


----------



## Taroth (23. November 2008)

Uns gehts doch nicht darum das wir sagen das alle genauso in 4 Tagen alles clear haben. Wir stellen es in Vergleich zu früher wo die besten Raidgilden oft Monatelang gebraucht haben um *EINEN* Boss zu legen. Und nicht den gesamten Content der bis dato im Spiel war. Es ist einfach 0 Wiederstand im Spiel weil immer rumgwhyned wird das die Casuals auch so viel sehen wollen wie die Pros. Das geht aber nicht die opfern ihre Zeit und geben sich Mühe also sollen sie auch am meisten sehen können. Wir sind doch nicht bei wünsch dir was -.-

Und genau so hat sich WoW mal definiert aber Blizz machts mit jedem Addon immer mehr zu nem Mainstream oriientierten Spiel. Sie sind nicht an Spiel Qualität sondern Abbozahlen interessiert und das regt einige bzw viele Classic Spieler nun mal auf denn sie wollen ihr gewohntes WoW wieder sie wollen wieder die alten Raids bestreiten aber Blizzard lässt uns nicht sondern richten ihre Augen und Ohren daruaf wie sie mehr und mehr Abos bekommen =( schade um das schöne Spiel


----------



## Murdokk (23. November 2008)

Ich find wenns zu leicht ist ist keine Herausvorderung mehr da, sie hätten es so lassen sollen wie bei BC, ich mein ich war auch nich im Sonnenbrunnen stört mich aber nich, muss ja nich alles gamcht haben, und wenn casuals jetzt an T7 dran kommen würden würd ich mir sorgen machen.
Klar sagen viele "Lass es doch so einfach muss ich halt nich jeden boss studieren", wo ist dann die Herausvorderung? Wenn man in ne Ini maschieren kann den Boss killt seinen loot holt und das gleiche nochma von vorn.
Wenn es so leicht ist und bleibt wie ihr sagt wird Blizzard viele Kunden verlieren.
Ich seh jetzt schon die ganzen Noobs die nich wissen was Aggro heißt mit T7 rumlaufen.
Finds i-wie schade.
PS: Bin auch kein profi Raider


----------



## Raheema (23. November 2008)

also ich finds gar nich so leicht eigenlich 


aber wie schon gesagt 

diese Top gilde da aus Sk gaming und den anderen sche** 

hat ma ja gelsen im Interview mit der Paladinin oder ?
aber naja is halt ihr problem!! 


die dummen suchtis


----------



## Rantja (23. November 2008)

Du hast die Rubrik "Keine Ahnung, soweit bin ich noch nicht" vergessen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (23. November 2008)

-ash- schrieb:


> @Ersteller...bist du in der Gilde 24November drinnen? oder bist du in einer Gilde, die ähnlich stark ist?



Hm wir sind nicht 25NOV aber der Content ist auch schon durch bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel zu Leicht für Raidgruppen die vorher Sunwell geraidet haben.
Aber noch ist ja nicht aller Tage Abend und somit lässt sich noch hoffen.


----------



## Raheema (23. November 2008)

Regash schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde auch, WotLK ist etwas leichter als TBC.
> 
> Allerding befinde ich mich noch am Anfang und habe noch keine Intanz gemacht.
> 
> ...





du sprichst mir aus der seele!!!


----------



## le-chuck (23. November 2008)

Also ich weiß echt nicht, was soviele Mensch rumheulen. 

Woltk bietet genug Möglichkeiten, sich die Herausforderung zu suchen. Ich sag nur eins: 

Keine Addons, keine Guides und einfach mal selber machen. Resultat: Spielspaß auf höchstem LVL, der auch lange anhält. 

Wir - in unserer Gilde - haben in den ersten zwei IDs jeweils nur 3 Bosse im Naxx 10 downbekommen, weil wir erstmal probieren müssen, Taktik ausarbeiten, Laufwege bestimmen ...

Ich für meinen Teil finde es entsprechend nicht zu einfach. 

(Naxx pre 3.0 nicht gespielt)


----------



## Crowser19 (23. November 2008)

SueySite schrieb:


> Lich King ist defenitiv einfacher als Burning Crusade. Die Questmobs stellen selbst für mich als Heilig Pala keine herrausforderung dar. Auch die Instanzen sind meiner Meinung nach viel zu lasch. Mit einem auf "Unheilig" spezialisierten Todesritter Tank der drei Level zu niedrig war sind wir durch Feste Drak DingsBums spaziert.
> 
> Da mein Pala lediglich über T4 Equip verfügt kann es an der Vorarbeit kaum liegen. Wie gesagt im Vergleich zu Burning Crusade ist das neue Addon Kinderfasching. Hoffen wir dass die heroischen Instanzen wenigstens kniffliger werden.



ich hab nen tank pala das meiste grün und blau equipt und mache problemlos mehrere mobs platt ohne groß mana oder hp zu verliern^^

ich bin zwar keiner von denen die alles in 4 tagen durch haben aber ich finde es denoch diesmal zu easy


----------



## Ouna (23. November 2008)

Thema leveln: Habe ohne jegliche Addons gelevelt, die Quests fande ich schon besser als in BC, die Dauer war in etwa gleich.

Thema Instanzen: Die meisten Instanzen, egal ob Hero oder nicht, sind immer noch zu leicht. Positiv ist aber, dass sie nicht mehr so ewig lang sind und man Ruf durch Tabard  anlegen sammeln kann.

Thema Raid: Viel zu leicht - ok, es sind Einsteigerinstanzen, aber wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man innerhalb von einer Woche nach Release alles clear hat... *gähn*. Bei uns kommt schon die erste Langeweile auf.


----------



## v3n0m (23. November 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Thema leveln: Habe ohne jegliche Addons gelevelt, die Quests fande ich schon besser als in BC, die Dauer war in etwa gleich.
> 
> Thema Instanzen: Die meisten Instanzen, egal ob Hero oder nicht, sind immer noch zu leicht. Positiv ist aber, dass sie nicht mehr so ewig lang sind und man Ruf durch Tabard  anlegen sammeln kann.
> 
> Thema Raid: Viel zu leicht - ok, es sind Einsteigerinstanzen, aber wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man innerhalb von einer Woche nach Release alles clear hat... *gähn*. Bei uns kommt schon die erste Langeweile auf.



/sign

Naxx 25 kriegt man locker an nem Tag durch und der größte Witz is wohl Satharion(aber bis jetz auch nur im Easy Mode versucht, erste ID halt)...
Naja mal gucken ob Malygos wenigstens ein wenig anspruch besitzt : /


----------



## Strickjacke (23. November 2008)

Ich find euch ja recht LUSTIG!

Ihr "berechnet" Euren Spielspass an Items, Erfolgen, usw.. anderer Spieler.

Ergo spielt ihr nicht des Spieles wegen, sondern nur um Euch vor anderen zu profilieren.


Ich hab von keinem von Euch bislang gelesen dass ihr Mitglied bei einer der Größten Gilden Weltweit seid.

Seid ihr doch ALLE ZU SCHLECHT !!!

Ihr werdet mit WOW Spielen sicher nicht berühmt werden, da müsst ihr Euch schon in einer TV Show bewerben Casting bei Superstars und wie die alle heissen.
Aber ob ihr da was reisst, denke nicht sonst wärt ihr ja nicht so auf dem Ego Trip.


----------



## Murdokk (23. November 2008)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Ich find euch ja recht LUSTIG!
> 
> Ihr "berechnet" Euren Spielspass an Items, Erfolgen, usw.. anderer Spieler.
> 
> ...


Es geht nich darum das irgendeine Gilde in 4 Tagen alle Bosse gelegt hat sondern das es zu einfach ist.
kB mich zu wiederholen, ich gehörte auch keiner super Raidgilde an, aber wenn es zu leicht ist macht es einfach kein Spaß, wenn die pro Gilden sich 0 von den anderen unterscheiden weil alle ne T7 anhaben.
4 Wochen nachdem Wotlk alle inis raus hat wirds gemeistert sein udn paar Monate danach werd ich bestimmt auch alles haben bei dem Schwierigkeitsgrad und dann isses langweilig weil man nichts mehr erreichen kann.
Les einfach mal n bissl mehr hier drinn es ist kurz und knapp zu einfach.
wie gesagt ich seh schon JEDEN mit T7 rumlaufen und Bosse ohne irgend ne Schwierigkeit.


----------



## Zangor (23. November 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> ...*gähn*. Bei uns kommt schon die erste Langeweile auf.



Selber schuld, wer schnellstmöglich alles haben will, steht auch schnellstmöglich in Dalaran afk vor der Bank rum. Es ist nicht immer wichtig immer im Leben "First" zu schreien. Egal ob ingame, im Forum oder beim Sex...^^

Einfach mal Zeit lassen, Gutes braucht halt etwas länger.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luja123 (23. November 2008)

Warth ist nicht zu leicht sondern nur einfach perfekt es ist normal das die t6 eq leute Naxx schnell durchmachen das war bei kara nicht anders! Also chillt erstmal auf den nächsten patch dann könnt ihr euch beschweren und das man in Nordend schneller levelt als in BC find ich geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !

MFg Luja


----------



## Taroth (23. November 2008)

Einige verstehen immernoch nicht das sich hier keiner mit der Top Gilde vergleicht sondern es in realtion zu alten Zeiten stellt wo Top Gilden Monate für einen einzige Boss brauchten und net nach 4 tagen + Taktikzeit auf beta servern alles down hatten was bis jetzt integriert ist. das doch einfach nur nicht mehr witzig -.-


----------



## Drolan (23. November 2008)

wenn ich sowas immer lede bekomm ich irgendwie das jucken. scheint eine allergie zu sein gegen engstirnigkeit.

War bei BC mit dem Addon der volle Content direkt freigeschaltet und gecleart? 
nein.

sinn dieser geschichte? 

es gibt langsamere spieler - die die spaß an der sache finden und sich mit der geschichte auch etwas beschäftigen. Also ein Spiel wegen Story spielen.

es gibt schnelle spieler - die die schnell equip haben wollen und immer wieder neue höhere erfolge erreichen möchten.

Am ende wollen beide bereiche in die letzte instanz. Um da aber ein gleichgewicht zu wahren werden bremsen eingebaut, dass die langsamen Zeit haben zu den anderen aufzuschließen. Dies bedeutet der nächst höhere Contet wird erst einer bestimmten Zeit freigeschaltet.

was sagt uns das? Blizzard hat eine durchdachte struktur des spiels indem die neuen inhalte immer häppchenweise hinzu kommen. Dies führt zu einer langanhaltenden Spielmotivation und zu langfristigen Account verträgen und zu erhöhten Einnahmen. Die leute die meckern stehen nun afk rum. werden aber die ersten sein die wieder los spielen wenn der nächste content erreichbar ist. Die langsameren Spieler können nahtlos weiter spielen. 

Wer meckert soll aufhören zu spielen und nicht wieder anfangen. Dann wird vielleicht die Spielpolitik umgestellt. Ansonsten nehmt es so hin und frei nach Nuhr:

"wenn man keine ahnung hat.." 
rest dürfte man kennen.

Ich habe mir Zeit mit spielen gelassen und geh ende der Woche erst Naxx. Na und? 

am ende steh ich auch neben den anderen mit dem equip zum posen^^ obwohl ich nicht so schnell war.


----------



## Murdokk (23. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Einige verstehen immernoch nicht das sich hier keiner mit der Top Gilde vergleicht sondern es in realtion zu alten Zeiten stellt wo Top Gilden Monate für einen einzige Boss brauchten und net nach 4 tagen + Taktikzeit auf beta servern alles down hatten was bis jetzt integriert ist. das doch einfach nur nicht mehr witzig -.-


Manche verstehn es halt nich das wenn alle auf dem gleichen itemlevle sind und alle bosse legen können es keine herausvorderung mehr gibt. Aber sie meinen ja alles zu legen zu können ist nice.


----------



## Strickjacke (23. November 2008)

Murdokk schrieb:


> Es geht nich darum das irgendeine Gilde in 4 Tagen alle Bosse gelegt hat sondern das es zu einfach ist.
> kB mich zu wiederholen, ich gehörte auch keiner super Raidgilde an, aber wenn es zu leicht ist macht es einfach kein Spaß, wenn die pro Gilden sich 0 von den anderen unterscheiden weil alle ne T7 anhaben.
> 4 Wochen nachdem Wotlk alle inis raus hat wirds gemeistert sein udn paar Monate danach werd ich bestimmt auch alles haben bei dem Schwierigkeitsgrad und dann isses langweilig weil man nichts mehr erreichen kann.
> Les einfach mal n bissl mehr hier drinn es ist kurz und knapp zu einfach.
> wie gesagt ich seh schon JEDEN mit T7 rumlaufen und Bosse ohne irgend ne Schwierigkeit.




Ich versteh dich nur allzugut!

Nur weil DU etwas zu leicht für DEINEN Maßstab erreichst, sollen es andere schwerer haben!

Ich langweile mich bei weitem noch nicht, endlich kann man mal mit Twinks wo fix mit ohne diese sinnlosen Pre-Quests.

Ich hab mit 10 Chars die Onx Pre, die MC Pre, die Naxx Pre gemacht Anno dazumal, meine Chars sind alle 70 geworden, alle Berufe auf 375
und jetzt gehts mit allen Chars dann auf lvl 80 und ans skillen der Berufe, ans Instanzen Clearen und Raiden mit guten Freunden.
Wir werden sicher eine Menge Spass haben.

Btw schon nen Todesritter auf 80 gelevelt? Ich schon XD!


----------



## v3n0m (23. November 2008)

Luja123 schrieb:


> Warth ist nicht zu leicht sondern nur einfach perfekt es ist normal das die t6 eq leute Naxx schnell durchmachen das war bei kara nicht anders! Also chillt erstmal auf den nächsten patch dann könnt ihr euch beschweren und das man in Nordend schneller levelt als in BC find ich geil!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



80er Blue Items sind wesentlich besser als T6 btw.

Mit 70ern sachen kommste lange nich an die Hit/Expertise/Def- Caps ran und In Naxx sollten die Tanks schon Critimmun sein...

Und Blizz hat doch mit den Realmfirst Achievments selbst den Grundstein fürs schnelle clearen gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (23. November 2008)

Es ist viiiel zu leicht.
Hoffe die machen das schwerer WoW isn Skiller Spiel und wer damit nicht zurecht kommt findet sich in WAR wieder.
Das ganze Potential geht irgendwie verloren, wenn die Inis an Spieler angepasst wurden die nicht oft spielen so werden die auch niemals mehr als 3 H pro Tag in das Spiel investieren aber so lang und noch länger dauert Naxxramas nunmal.
Tut mir leid Blizzard aber ich fand die Zeiten nunmal schöner wo man sich erst gute Rüstung anlegen musste um dananch gegen nen Boss zu bestehen.
T-Sachen können doch nur mit Marken erfarmt werden, wenn pro Boss 1-2 Marke droppt bzw. droppen dann ist das doch genau so Zeitaufwändig als das Equip gefarme!
Also von den her gleicht sich das hir nicht so ganz aus.


----------



## Murdokk (23. November 2008)

Drolan schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Zeit mit spielen gelassen und geh ende der Woche erst Naxx. Na und?
> 
> am ende steh ich auch neben den anderen mit dem equip zum posen^^ obwohl ich nicht so schnell war.


Das ist ja schön dann kannst du die wie ein pro fühlen und die die schneller sind als du müssen mit langeweile büßen damit du in ruhe leveln kannst und den anschluss nich verpasst an andere spieler Und zum schluss stehn die guten und schnellen mit dem gleichen Equip da wie du udn denken nur "wtf"

Nur so ich bin lvl 70, und das eine Topgilde die bosse in 4 Tagen legt is einfach nich zu verantworten
Das hat es bei BC auch nich so schnell gegeben und das bedeutet für mich das es für mich auch zu schnell gehn wird ich will doch nich irgendwann das alles haben was man im bestfall erreichen kann und dann neben den topgilden gleich aussehn das is meine Meinung denn ich bin nich so gut wie die topgilden ich sag 4 Tage für alle Kills zu zu schnell.
Ich muss auch nich jede Ini gesehn haben um zu meinen Juhu ich bin so gut wie alle anderen denn das is nich so
Keine Schwierigkeit wird auf dauer gesehn ganz schön langweilig sein


----------



## fabdiem (23. November 2008)

yep also leicht isses wirklich

und vorallem blizz hat davon gelabert das mit den esten quests die ganzen EPiXXxX schlechter sind als die
q belohnungen
und was is?

sogar n paar teile vom pvp set sind noch besser

bei bc konnte ich gleich meine ganzen sachen austauschen
und jetz?
jetz tausch ich die nur aus trotz aus

naja aba wenigstens gehts etwas langsamer mit den leveln als in bc

btw: 4 tage und scho clear is echt hamma
aba blizzard wird draus lernen

die sind ja net blöd und machen jetzt so weiter beim nächsten patch

also ruhig blut leute


----------



## Noleva (23. November 2008)

Meine Güte,
was hier gelabbert wird...
ich selber hab nicht mal t4 equip und für die jenigen ist es schon ein hartes stück arbeit bist 80.
so außerdem sind nicht alle spieler nachtaktiv und besitzen keine freunde. sprich viele spieler haben noch reallife.
dazu kommt noch das das spiel noch gar nicht vollständig "fertig" ist ich denke nicht das gleich beim nächsten patch schon arthas kommt... es wird sicherlich noch wie bei bc ne andere ini zwischen geschoben bis dann endgültig die letzte ini kommt wie bei bc SW
und außerdem ist doch scheiße egal ob wotlk nun zu leicht oder zu schwer ist, es ist ein spiel, du schmeißt deine singleplayer spiele ja auch nicht gleich in müll wenn mans durchgespielt hat...
und wenn du halt trotzdem shcon 25naxx durch hast dann mach dir nen twink fang auf null an und spiel hoch bis auf 80 und machs nochmal-.- dann wirds sicherlich nicht so leicht sein als mit full t6/SW equip

also,

wenns euch zu leicht ist lasst es sein und verderbt anderen leuten mit euren dämlichen gemecker nicht den spaß am spiel.
es gibt 11 millionen wow spieler und davon sind vllt mal 2 millionen auf 80 wenn überhaupt!
es gibt also noch einiges zu tun!

von daher hat sich das erledigt!


----------



## EisblockError (23. November 2008)

Käse zum Wein?

Wenn irgendwelche elite-nolife-Gamer da die inis rocken heisst das doch cniht das das zu leicht is. Ausserdem hat blizz gesagt das die ersten einfach sein sollen. Also erst lesen, dann heulen


----------



## Hoshiwan (23. November 2008)

Ich bin mit WotLK bisher recht zufrieden. Nordend sieht richtig schön aus, auch wenn dies derzeit nicht im Mittelpunkt der Diskussion steht, und die Inhalte sind, wie ich das Gefühl habe, sehr auf Casuals ausgelegt. Die Instanzen sind meistens kurz und knackig, aber die, die ich bisher kennengelernt habe, sind nicht übermäßig schwierig zu bestehen. (mäßig equippter Dreanei Krieger, eingekleidet in dem Arena2 Set zuzüglich einiger sehr wenigen Items aus Kara.) Bei Questmobs habe ich keine Probleme, questen geht leicht von der Hand und in den Instanzen kann ich mich beim Schaden auch in den oberen Rängen wiederfinden. DPS schwankt zwischen 900 und 1100. Ist jetzt nicht die Welt, ich weiß, aber bisher reicht es. 

Was aber viel wichtiger ist, es macht (wieder) Spaß zu spielen und ich bin froh, daß ich nicht in Rekordzeit das Addon durchzocken muß, sondern es einfach genießen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## retschi (23. November 2008)

man ihr macht mich wahnsinnig!

zu leicht? ihr nervt!!
es kommen noch genug inzen mit t8 und so wo ihr euch die zähne ausbeissen könnt! es is auch nich dafür gedacht, dass ein paar freaks schon so weit sind!

kommt mal runter und lasst es sein, wartet einfach. es kommen noch genug inzen!


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (23. November 2008)

Noleva schrieb:


> Meine Güte,
> was hier gelabbert wird...
> ich selber hab nicht mal t4 equip und für die jenigen ist es schon ein hartes stück arbeit bist 80.
> so außerdem sind nicht alle spieler nachtaktiv und besitzen keine freunde. sprich viele spieler haben noch reallife.
> ...



Ich hab auch Freunde und finde das Spiel zu einfach....
Du hast kein T4? L2P ab nach Nordend mit dir wer braucht T4...
Das Spiel wird nie fertig sein weil immer was neues dazu kommt.
WoW ist kein Singleplayer Spiel, es ist ein Spiel wo es darum geht Equip zu Farmen sich mit anderen Spielern zu messen usw. was noch keinen anderen MMORPG so gut gelungen ist!
wieso sollten wir WoW lassen? Wegen nen Typen wie dir der sich aufregt weil sich 80% der Leute genau das gleiche bestätigen wie es hir die ganze Zeit geschrieben wird?
WoW isn Skiller Spiel und findest du es zu schwer bist du zu schwach!

PS:Ja ich gehe auch arbeiten und bin sogar sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## Noleva (23. November 2008)

ja mein gott dann finde es halt zu einfach
ist ja nicht unser problem wenn du das spiel durchzoggst und dich einen wolf ärgerst das es langweilig ist!
man ES IST EIN SPIEL
ES GEHT NICHT DARUM WER ALS ERSTES FERTIG IST IST DER HENGST MIT DEM LÄNGSTEN DING!! 
sondern shconmal drauf geachtet das WOW auch eine welt hat die man vllt sogar auch mal angucken kann? man nennt sowas grafik und umgebung das ist das ganze bunte was eingefügt wurde damit man was zum angucken hat!

wenn du es zu einfach findest dann finde es halt zu einfach. dann spiel halt GW oder was weiß ich was vllt ist das ja schwerer und du kannst damit mehr anfangen.
also beschwer dich nicht wie gesagt es gibt millionen von spielern die sich noch schwer tun werden!


----------



## peacefrogs (23. November 2008)

warst du schonmal hero mit einer normalen grp das is alles andere als leicht


----------



## Scorgler (23. November 2008)

nein lich king ist doch NIEMALS zu leicht, wie kommst du nur drauf?^^
mal davon abgesehen das man wirklich ALLES ohne Aufwand in den allerwertesten geschoben bekommt, damit selbst die dümmsten WoW spieler glücklich sind und nicht rumheulen.
Naja aber sonst, die Länder sind wunderschön geworden und es macht sicherlich noch Spaß.


----------



## Heydu (23. November 2008)

Redis schrieb:


> Innerhalb von 4 Tagen, so heißt es, soll WOTLK komplett gecleared worden sein.
> 
> Link dazu:
> 
> ...



Mein Gott, dauernd müsst ihr meckern, nie kann man euch zufrieden stellen
Wenns schwer wird, meckern alle, dass alles in der neuen welt schwer sei, wenns leicht ist, meckern alle, dass es leicht ist.

Sagt mal, wisst ihr überhaupt noch, was ihr wollt?


----------



## Stroog (23. November 2008)

Wenn ich solchen Fred hier schon sehe rollen sich mir die Fussnägel hoch...

Es ist doch völlig egal ob schon irgendwelche Elite Gilden den Content clear haben, wobei die meisten den wohl aus der Beta kennen werden und so schonmal üben konnten.

Die meisten die rumheulen das es einfach ist haben warscheinlich den Content selber nichtmal halb clear. Davon mal abgesehen finde ich es lustig davon auszugehen das WoTlK nur aus bis jetzt 3 Raids besteht...

Fragt mal einen von diesen "ProGamern" wieviele Quest sie gamacht haben, den diese sind - Oh Wunder - auch PVE Content.
Ich finde WoTlk hat einige sehr schöne Quest, die Inis sind bis jetzt richtig klasse gestaltet, die Landschaft sind teilweise einfach nur göttlich. Wenn jemand unter diesen Vorrausetzungen auf dieses Möchtegernproesportgehampel aufspringen will, bei dem eh nur eine Handvoll ELITEspieler mitreden und vor allem mithalten können ( nicht jeder der BT und Sunwell clear hat ist automatisch "Pro" - nach nem halben Jahr ist das keine Kunst mehr... die Kunst ist sich selber Taktiken auszudenken und nicht bei Buffed oder Youtube videos anzukucken wie man es macht...) ist er selber schuld.

Mir persönlich gefällt WoTlK von allem WOW teilen bis jetzt am besten ;-)


----------



## Heydu (23. November 2008)

Käptn schrieb:


> Viel zu leicht!
> Ich hab Wotflgh oder wie das heißt in 4 Std und 30 min komplett gecleared, alleine, nackt und mit der bloßen Faust, von a bis z und wieder zurück. Zwischendurch habe ich noch einen DK auf 80 gezockelt, zwei Kreuzworträsel in der Hörzu gelöst und Staub gesaugt. Wenn Euch Noobs das alles zu schwer ist, Pech für Euch, sucht Euch halt was angemessenes. Am besten ein Brettspiel, Mensch ärgere Dich nicht oder so, aber geht uns Profis hier nicht aufn Zack.



weisst du^^ nicht jeder ist so wie du arbeitslos und hängt 24h/7 zuhause rum
wir haben auch ein RL leben, das vorgeht


----------



## katerio (23. November 2008)

Also dem muss ch ja mal voll zustimmen.
Einerseits find ich das addon wirklich gut aber was mich wirklich stört das bis jetzt schon wieder alles ohne probleme gecleart wurde und was mich aber noch viel mehr stört das die die bc die guten endgame equipten waren das uach im endeffekt immer noch sind da sie einfach die ganzen neuen instanzen ohne probleme mit ihrem t6 oder sunwell gear  clearn und somit haben auch die leute die neu anfangen oder vorher nur pvp gemcht haben und jetzt in den pvecontent einsteigen wollen immer noch das problem wie komme ich in eine gute gilde rein , da ja den ihr equip immer noch weitesgehend wesentlich besser ist.


----------



## Ouna (23. November 2008)

v3n0m schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Naxx 25 kriegt man locker an nem Tag durch und der größte Witz is wohl Satharion(aber bis jetz auch nur im Easy Mode versucht, erste ID halt)...
> Naja mal gucken ob Malygos wenigstens ein wenig anspruch besitzt : /


Bei uns war er nach 3 Stunden down. Auch wenn er leicht ist, den Kampf finde ich lustig. Wer Oculus nich mag, wird hier kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kegelbirne (23. November 2008)

Ich hab irgendwann bei Seite vier aufgehört zu lesen, denn es ist ja echt nicht mehr feierlich, was hier so geschrieben wird.
Die Frage ist sicher nicht, ob Wotlk leichter ist als BC, sondern ob BC leichter war als WoW Classic. Während damals nämlich nur eine Handvoll Leute Kel'Thuzad liegen sahen, hat jeder zweite Random-Gimp spätestens nach dem Nerf-Patch BT gecleart, und 90% der Leute, die ich auf 80 sehe, haben fast komplett T6; und/oder Sunwell Equip.
Hätten zu Beginn von BC ähnlich viele Leute T3 gehabt, hätte es zu Beginn mit Kara auch gleich anders ausgesehen. Da ich erst wirklich mit BC anfing zu spielen, und so ewig hinterher hing, und nie den Endcontent gesehen habe (weil man als Schurke nur mit SSC/TK gehen durfte, wenn man schon T5 equipped war, was für mich immernoch keinen Sinn ergibt) hab ich jetzt nen Tankbären, mit dem ich nach 5 Tagen Wotlk problemlos sämtliche Heros tanken kann. Aber mit Sicherheit auch nur, weil die meisten Healer und DDs T6 oder gleichwertig equipped waren. Das einzige, was sie imho an die Casuals angepasst haben, ist die Tatsache, dass man mit lvl 80 unmöglich grün equipped ist, wenn man die Quests macht, da es an jeder Ecke blaue Belohnungen gibt. Und mich freut es, nachdem ich mit Lvl 70 gefühlte 6 Monate Equip für Kara farmen durfte, weil man sonst nicht mitgenommen wurde, nach 4 Tagen 80 mal Naxx 10 tanken zu dürfen. Und es war gewiss nicht zu leicht. Wenn man 25er Naxx equipped ist, wird es das wohl werden, aber jeder, der mit T5 aufwärts-equippten Gruppen in Kara war, weiß, dass man sowas dann Marken farmen nennt. Also genießt das Spiel, es werden noch einige Content-Patches kommen, und da diese mindestens 2 Monate vorher auf dem PTR on sind, gewöhnt euch daran, dass 25th sämtliche Encounter nach spätestens 4 Tagen live erledigt hat.


----------



## nizor (23. November 2008)

Es wird eine ganz normale Frage gestellt und einige bzw 70% der Leute die hier ihre beiträge schreiben, haben nichts besseres zu tun als andere User zu beleidigen oder dumme Sprüche zu klopfen.

Also bitte schließt mal das Thema hier. Ist ja fast wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## Taroth (23. November 2008)

Heydu schrieb:


> Mein Gott, dauernd müsst ihr meckern, nie kann man euch zufrieden stellen
> Wenns schwer wird, meckern alle, dass alles in der neuen welt schwer sei, wenns leicht ist, meckern alle, dass es leicht ist.
> 
> Sagt mal, wisst ihr überhaupt noch, was ihr wollt?



Die einzigen Leute die sich beschweren oder meckern das es zu schwer sei sind Leute die nie Classic gespielt haben. Denn wer old Naxx mal von innen gesehen hat dem war in TBC nix zu schwer... Die einzigen die Whynen sind neue Leute und das sind genau die die Blizzard dazu gebrahcht haben das Spiel auf dieses schlechte niveau zu bringen...


----------



## Strickjacke (23. November 2008)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Freunde und finde das Spiel zu einfach....
> Du hast kein T4? L2P ab nach Nordend mit dir wer braucht T4...
> Das Spiel wird nie fertig sein weil immer was neues dazu kommt.
> WoW ist kein Singleplayer Spiel, es ist ein Spiel wo es darum geht Equip zu Farmen sich mit anderen Spielern zu messen usw. was noch keinen anderen MMORPG so gut gelungen ist!
> ...




Biste wenigstens SERVER First Char auf 80 so allwissend und Imba wie du bist?

Warst  DU SERVERFIRST mit deinen Berufen samt Nebenberufen?

Nein?  Na dann so leids mir tut bist du auch nur MITTELKLASSE und nicht TOP!


----------



## Strickjacke (23. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Die einzigen Leute die sich beschweren oder meckern das es zu schwer sei sind Leute die nie Classic gespielt haben. Denn wer old Naxx mal von innen gesehen hat dem war in TBC nix zu schwer... Die einzigen die Whynen sind neue Leute und das sind genau die die Blizzard dazu gebrahcht haben das Spiel auf dieses schlechte niveau zu bringen...




Ich spiel seit der Final Beta.
Ach ja ich hatte bei meinen 10 Chars das damalige Non Plus Ultra T0 dann kam MC und ich hab gesehen dass stupides Item farmen es nicht sein kann XD.

Ich will mit meinen Twinks ebenso den ganzen Content sehen.

Bei 10 Chars nerven die sinnlosen Pres´s einfach.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (23. November 2008)

dazu muss man sagen dass die in der beta schon alles gecleart ham und somit alles in und auswenig wussten.


anfürsich is das addon nun auch was für casuals


----------



## Dropz (23. November 2008)

Ich find es gut so wie es ist das lvn geht einfacher


----------



## ThEDiciple (23. November 2008)

Ja es ist ein wenig einfacher , aber man muss auch bedenken neueinsteiger werden es immer schwerer haben und die gilde die hier die grundaussage getroffen haben sind pro gamer die ihre freizeit komplett wow witmen, man muss sich nur interviews der 2 gilden von früher rein ziehn und weiß sofort wie die drauf sind. ich gönns ihnen wenn sie damit ihr geld verdienen können trotzdem wehn interessiert eine aussage von einem voll pro gamer der eh egal obs schwer oder leicht ist der erste wäre der mit seiner gilde den content first clearen würde. Klar ist der einstieg vom grund wow über bc bis hin zu wotlk immer einfacher geworden. Man bekommt aber weiterhin nix geschenkt auch kein gelegenheitsspieler der nicht die zeit hat für raids bekommt items geschenkt um es ihm einfacher zu machen, er muss weiter mit dem leben wofür er genug zeit hat und das wird wohl weiter auschließlich hero items bzw marken items bleiben. Und auch die muss man erstmal holen.


Ich find diese ganze diskusion an sich hinfällig, manche vergleichen hier ein endcontent des alten addons mit dem anfangscontent eines neuen , das wäre wie wenn man naxxramas classic damals mit kara verglichen hätte. 

Der Content wird irgentwann wieder erweitert und somit auch wieder aufbaun auf den jetzigen heißt die ansprüche werden auch wieder steigen. Wenn der letzte content patch in wotlk eingebaut ist und der content dann immer noch zu leicht erscheint kann man evt nochmal darüber diskutieren aber nicht jetzt mit aussagen von vollzeit wow spielern


----------



## KenosDark (23. November 2008)

Blizzard möchte mehr auf Casual Gamer Schiene fahren, sprich solche Imba Gilden werden wenig zu tun haben. Zb hat nur ein minimaler Bruchteil Sunwell gesehen. Was bringt es wenn man Monatelang etwas gedesignt und macht und nur sagen wir grad ma 10.000 Spieler haben die Inni gesehen? Darum ist "wotlk" zu leicht und ich find es als Casual Gamer klasse.


----------



## ThEDiciple (23. November 2008)

oh man wenn man hier zum teil liest was von manchen abgelassen wird fragt man sich schule alles 6 oder arbeitsamt erfürchtig? abends noch was mit der freundin/frau oder doch .............. sry aber wenn man hier liest was von manchen geschrieben wird kann man nimmer anders denken. Damals bei BC waren die Gilden die noch das Ur Naxx gecleart haben auch schnell durch den anfangscontent von BC und es wäre traurig wenn dem nicht so gewesen wäre. Wenn man aber sieht was danach noch alles gekommen ist und wieviele zum teil nur gekommen sind (bis zum letzten patch) wird in lich king auch noch einiges kommen um die whinenden vollzeit wow'ler zufrieden zu stellen. Trotz des einfachen naxx werden die städte nicht bald voller t7 chars sein. Und wenn doch wayne interessierts? ach stimmt die item geilen skill gamer wofür sich die meisten hier ausgeben. lachhaft sowas

p.s ich bin selber seid 2 1/2 jahren in einer raidgilde und raide mit diesen jungs zum teil schon länger als diese 2 1/2 jahre. von mc bis jetzt haben wir alle inzen gemacht, im bc content aufgrund einiger probleme mit motivation leider am ende nicht zum ende gekommen aber das interessiert auch keinen. Lich King ist da und der anspruch wird auch wieder steigen, wer anderer meinung ist kann ja sein acc kündigen .......


----------



## Rayon (23. November 2008)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Es ist viiiel zu leicht.
> Hoffe die machen das schwerer WoW isn Skiller Spiel und wer damit nicht zurecht kommt findet sich in WAR wieder.



Made my day ^^


----------



## birdra (23. November 2008)

nicht nur deinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryyke (23. November 2008)

WoW zu lecht?
90% aller Spieler sind noch dabei zu leveln. Nur weil die ~80 besten PvE Spieler der Welt (80 aus 11 Millionen !!!) schon alle Bosse gecleart haben soll das SPiel zu leicht sein?

Wenn 90% aller Spieler den Content nach 4 Wochen clear haben. DANN ist das Spiel zu leicht. Levelt erstmal selber fertig bis ihr solche Behauptungen aufstellt


----------



## asszudemi (24. November 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> elitegilden die um den ke'thuzad firstkill gekämpft haben hatten _garantiert_ schon bei naxx release full t2 und aq40 kram.



Bei Naxx Release ....mit andern worten wurde Naxx auch erst im nachhinein im spiel Implementiert ...danke damit haste mir wieder geradewegs in die arme gespielt 

Fazit ... abwarten was noch so kommt


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (24. November 2008)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Biste wenigstens SERVER First Char auf 80 so allwissend und Imba wie du bist?
> 
> Warst  DU SERVERFIRST mit deinen Berufen samt Nebenberufen?
> 
> Nein?  Na dann so leids mir tut bist du auch nur MITTELKLASSE und nicht TOP!



Serverfirst lvl? Ne muss dich enttäuschen hatte in der Arbeit zu tun.
Serverfirst in Berufe? Ne sry es geht hier um Inis.
Ich bin mittelklasse, hab ich je gesagt das ich Top bin?


----------



## Seedian (24. November 2008)

is echt recht einfach !


----------



## Taroth (24. November 2008)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Serverfirst lvl? Ne muss dich enttäuschen hatte in der Arbeit zu tun.
> Serverfirst in Berufe? Ne sry es geht hier um Inis.
> Ich bin mittelklasse, hab ich je gesagt das ich Top bin?



Ja iwie schnaken die das nicht das sich hier keiner mit den Top Gilden vergleicht aber naja sollen sie noch 1000 antworten mit dem gleiche mist schreiben -.-


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. November 2008)

asszudemi schrieb:


> Bei Naxx Release ....mit andern worten wurde Naxx auch erst im nachhinein im spiel Implementiert ...danke damit haste mir wieder geradewegs in die arme gespielt
> 
> Fazit ... abwarten was noch so kommt



LOL [entfernt]
Vor Naxx gabs Ony,UPRS,MC, WELTBOSSE mit ner Mille HP..... und da haben sich scho viele die Zähne ausgebissen..., Wer OldNaxx gezockt hat lacht über Sunwell, nur sind gerade die Spieler schon nicht mehr motiviert oder noch am Spielen seid BC......
Ja denkst du da is jeder Dussel durch? Grumpf.....geh Tetris zocken aber wunder dich net wenns von Höllenschnell auf veryslow wechselt je mehr Reihen du weghast......


----------



## Lillyan (24. November 2008)

Es gibt keinen Grund hier beleidigend zu werden. Reißt euch bitte zusammen.


----------



## Flaviia (24. November 2008)

Hmmmmm....




zu leicht...zu schwer?


Ich habe auch einige Pre mit meinen Chars und ich war auch in Inis und Raids   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Aber seien wir mal ehrlich: 

täglich im allgemeinchat oder auch Gruppen- oder Handelschannel sogar wird gefragt: "Wo ist dies, wo find ich das?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hehe einige davon sind nun wahrscheinlich 80 und die totalen "Oberchecker"^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrungal (24. November 2008)

Bedenklich finde ich, dass sich hier 14-15jährige Buben (Mädels) als die Pro-, Hardcore-, wasauchimmer-Gamer bezeichnen.... ihr habt weiß Gott was anderes zu tun!

Ich finde es gut, die Inzen nicht mit unendlichen Q-Reihen freischalten zu müssen, Ony war das extremste Beispiel, aber auch wenn ichn Twink in BC hochzerre, weiss ich oft net, wo welche SchlüsselQ für was auch immer anfängt.

Wem es zu leicht ist, der möge bitte orange-farbene Q machen oder als 70er in den Heros rumbasteln, das macht Spass, das hat Anspruch! 

Aber bitte nachher keine Threads eröffnen, dass alles so schwer ist. 
Nachher kommen die t8/9 Inis, da wird das Geschrei wieder groß, wenn der IMBA-Jäg0r mit S5 oder watt nicht reindarf und wenn, dann die Mobs zu bös sind..... hach.... ich seh schon die gleichen Typen, die hier einen auf IMBA-R0xx0r machen, in nem Monat wieder heulen.

Und ja, ihr bekommt die Axt des Gewalt-Rache-Sündigen-Gladiators für Ehre. Wenn nicht, mal´ ich Euch eine. Versprochen!


----------



## Deadwool (24. November 2008)

Normale Inis = definitiv zu leicht
Hero Inis = etwas anspruchsvoller, aber trotzdem leichter als in BC. Die meisten nicht schwerer als normale 80er Inis
10er (Naxx) = meine Gilde war heute das erste mal drin und hat 2 komplette Flügel gemacht. Vorher noch den einen Raidboss im 2. Versuch gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bcm4web (24. November 2008)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Stimmt das eigentlich das ein Zusammenschluss aus Nihillum und SK Gaming ist, wenn ja ... Imba, kein Wunder also.



die beiden gilden haben sich zu einer neuen zusammengeschlossen. und des ist auch kein wunder, dass die das in 4 tagen clearen. sind schließlich die beiden top gilden von WoW.


----------



## Pcasso (24. November 2008)

das wurd nur schon oft genug diskutiert sowie von blizzard mitarbeitern kommentiert.....

wichtigste aussage meiner meinung nach das skgaming und nihilium schon die beta durchgerockt haben 


es kommt noch genug anspruch wenn die ersten raids rauskommen die keiner kennt.....also abwarten tee trinken und einfach mal spass haben am spiel.....wer jetzt ankommt "mimimi kein anspruch need spass bla und blubb der soll doch eifnach seine epics ablegen und mit grün / blauem equip von vorne anfangen in northend.....


----------



## Melethron (24. November 2008)

Ich habe den Eindruck das man viel zu schnell auf 80 kommen wird. Kommt mir so vor als ginge das flotter wie früher von 60 auf 70. Deshalb lasse ich mir Zeit, mache mir kein Stress.


----------



## BimmBamm (24. November 2008)

Pcasso schrieb:


> es kommt noch genug anspruch wenn die ersten raids rauskommen die keiner kennt.....also abwarten tee trinken und einfach mal spass haben am spiel.....wer jetzt ankommt "mimimi kein anspruch need spass bla und blubb der soll doch eifnach seine epics ablegen und mit grün / blauem equip von vorne anfangen in northend.....



Zuerst einmal ist es interessant, daß die Mehrheit der Abstimmung nach der Meinung ist, es sei zu leicht, aber die wenigsten dazu einen Kommentar abgeben.

Naxx kannten bisher übrigens auch nicht viele Leute - und es kann nicht der Sinn eines Spieles sein, das "alte" Equip abzulegen, damit ein wenig Herausforderung aufkommt. 

Es ist tatsächlich sehr leicht (wenn man mit 5 77ern durch eine 80er-Ini rauscht, das es nur so kracht, dann läuft irgendwas nicht ganz richtig, wenn ich da ans Schattenlabby oder die Arkatraz denke). Zu BC-Zeiten hat man sich erst einmal D3 und den Ruf besorgen müssen, um eine Heroic anzugehen. Die Situation auf "Gilneas" ist derzeit so, daß kaum jemand für eine "normale" 80er-Ini Leute sucht; man erstürmt direkt die Heroics, sobald die 80 erreicht ist (und das mit größtenteils 70er-Marken-Z'A-Equip). Was das für die "Nachzügler" bedeuten könnte: Wer jetzt den Anschluß verliert, hat eventuell noch weniger Chancen als in BC, überhaupt noch Gruppen zu finden, zumal die Tanks und Heiler sich ihr Zeug jetzt besorgen und den Char bis auf die Raids bald in der "Garage" lassen (wer tut sich schon mit Randoms eine HC-Ini an, wenn er nichts mehr an Equip braucht und sich Marken viel schneller in Naxx besorgen kann?).
Die "Item-Schere" klafft dank der enormen Geschwindigkeit, mit der der Content angegangen werden kann, eventuell demnächst noch viel extremer als zu BC-Zeiten auseinander: Wer glaubt, ohne entsprechendes Equip in einer Rnd-Naxx-Gruppe mitgenommen zu werden (die sehr viel schneller erscheinen werden als die ehemaligen Kara-Farm-Gruppen), sollte sich die BC-Zeiten in Erinnerung rufen. Ob sich die Tank/Heiler-Situation verbessert (s. o.) darf mehr als stark bezweifelt werden. Nichts gegen Vereinfachungen; aber das ist wirklich bisher extrem lasch!


----------



## Schmich (24. November 2008)

Es ist definitiv nen end leichter als BC.  Wenn ich daran zurück denken was ich mit der Meele-Skillung meines Schamis am kloppen war um irgendwie langsam auf 70. Stundelanges Moob kloppen und ewig bei "Fred" halo sagen. Und heute?   Selbst mit meiner Heal-Skillung renn ich fast ohne gefahr durch die Lande und mach zum Teil sogar Gruppen Quests gegen ELits des gleichen Levels alleine.   
Ok, zum leveln ist das natürlich echt fein, ohne probleme und zügig voran zu kommen, aber da fehlt echt die herrausvorderung, 
Und trotz allem gibt es immer noch Nev Anfragen im Chat von irgendwelche Kidies..." WO steht den der Gegner xy...aber mitte mit Coords" Also wenn das Game noch leichter wird, kann ich bald wieder Tetris spielen, das ist dann echt anspruchsvoller als WOW .


----------



## Dark Guardian (24. November 2008)

*Hört auf zu heulen un spielt einfach.* ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL.

Das Problem ist nicht Blizzard sonden mal wieder die Spieler...

1. Die Ausrüstung

Wer hat gefordert das die 70er Epis "noh was wert sind" in Nordend? Richtig, die Spieler. Ergo müssen Quests und Instanzen so angepasst werden das es mit schlechterem Nordend-Quest Gear zu schaffen ist -> es wird leichter.

Bei BC war ab Start alles alte "veraltet" und jeder rannte in dn neuen Klamotten rum und elbst Spieler welche die 60er Raid Inis nie besucht haben waren alle auf dem gleichem Stand der Ausrüstung. Also kein größeres Problem Inis und Quests entsprechend zu gestalten.

Bei WotLK wollten die ach so tollen 70er ihr Proll-Gear möglichst lange behalten -> selber Schuld wenns dann "zu leicht" wird.

2. Die "Spielweiße"

Ich sage mal das 75% aller Spieler nur möglichst schnell 80 werden wollen und sich von daher mit Mobsuche etc. nicht auseinander setzen wollen. Gleiches gilt für das Equip. Jeder will Superimbaroxxormäßig sein, kaum einer will das Spiel noch als solches "genießen". Resultiert vielleicht auch aus den ganzen Pseudo-Pro-Gamern die sich für was besseres halten nur weil sie so viel gezockt haben das sie die PvE-Spielmechanik im Schlaf beherrschen.

3. Die Spielmechanik

Leider ist es so das eine "neue" 5er Ini, ein neue Raidinstanz etc. immer dem bekanntem Schema aus Classic-WoW folgt. Für 5er Inis Tank, Heiler und 3DD und man rennt quasi einfach problemlos durch. Ich habe selten erlebt das es mit so einer Aufstellung in 5er Inis Probleme gab und wenn, dann auch nur weil Heiler/Tank im Level zu niedrig waren.

Irgendwann weiss man halt wie der Hase am schnellsten und besten läuft und prügelt sich da mal eben fix durch. Da müssten schon Grundlagen der Spielmechanik geändert werden um es wieder anspruchsvoll zu machen. Auch ein Grund warum ich mir Zeit lasse mit dem AddOn->es ist das gleiche wie bisher, nur in einem anderem Outfit. 

4. Die Erwartungen

Nächstes Jahr kommt wohl das 3. AddOn. Wie lange müsste ein Hardcorezocker brauchen um 80 zu werden damit es "schwer" aussieht? 3 Monate? YeAh, dann ist beim 3. AddOn vielleicht gerade mal Naxxramas clear. Man sollte Hrdcorezocker von normal sterblichen Spielern unterscheiden. Als Dauerzocker habe ich für kein SinglePlayer Spiel länger als nen Monat gebraucht - und das waren komplette pieler, NICHT NUR EIN ADDON! WotLK ist eben "nur" ein AddOn das sih binnen weniger Tage schaffen lässt. Ist bei jedem Offline-Spiel, in dem man wirklich "selber" tätig werden muss nicht anders.

5. "Schwer" ist relativ.

Was heißt "schwer"? Schwer misst sich wohl kaum am Zeitaufwand. Wenn ich zu einem Elite Mob gehe und versuche den umzuklatschen und es schaffe heißt es nicht das der Mob nicht "schwer" ist nur weil es alleine geht. Mit billigen grünem Nordend Questgear sähe das sicher anders aus. Wenn ein Mob nur zu dritt gelegt werden kann ist er nicht gleich schwerer. Tank, DD und Heiler und er fällt in BEKANNTER ROUTINE.

Wie oen schon erwähnt ist die Spielmechanik ausgelutscht weswegen etwas schwieriges zu erschaffen schon fast unmöglich wird. Und selbst wenn->die Hardcorezocker habens sowieso schon nach den ersten Tagen wieder raus wie es geht.

Die einzige Möglihkeit etwas in WoW schwer zu gestalten ist den Zeitaufwand zu erhöhen. Das ist jedoch keine wirkliche Schwierigkeit sondern nur "Beschäftigungstherapie" (häufig gerne zu Erfolgen so gesagt).

6. Classic->BC != BC->WotLK

Wie schon gesagt hat bei BC Blizzard die Spielmechanik shon etwas auf den Kopf gestellt. Das ist mir aufgefallen als ich das erste mal in der Scherbenwelt war. Ich kam mir vor wie in einem anderem Spiel. Das hat Blizzard bei WotLK größtenteils unterlassen. 

Mit 55 einen 61er Elite in en Pestländern umgenatzt, und in der Scherbenwelt mit 65 an einem 63er Elite chancenlos verreckt. Das war BC, DAS wollten die Spieler nicht mehr haben, also hat Blizzard es anders gemacht. Für Suchtis und Pseudo-Pros sicherlich zu leicht, aber das ist ihr Problem.

BC war vielleicht doch nicht so übel wie alle gesagt haben, denn was passiert wenn Blizzard auf Spielerwünsche eingeht sieht man ja. Es kommt ein AddOn wie WotLH. Und am Ende ist das ganze Spiel versaut weil für jeden Levelbereich von x8 bis (x+1)8 werden neue Spielregeln gelten da die Spiler zu jedem AddOn andere Dinge fordern.

7. Das dritte AddOn

Denkt mal nach was alles kommen wird. Neue Talente, neue Fähigkeiten, neue Gebiete, ein neuer Beruf und neue Instanzen. Aber es wird alles den ALTEN REGELN folgen, also im Prinzip nur aufgewärmter kalter Kaffee. Es wird wieder das gleich sein, nur in neuem Gewand. Wann das die Spieler die jedem AddOn so derbe hinterherhecheln mal schnallen...


----------



## riggedi (24. November 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL.


Du hast mir die Worte aus dem Mund genommen, Dark Guardian. Wirklich sehr gut geschrieben!

Riggedi


----------



## asszudemi (24. November 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> LOL [entfernt]
> Vor Naxx gabs Ony,UPRS,MC, WELTBOSSE mit ner Mille HP..... und da haben sich scho viele die Zähne ausgebissen..., Wer OldNaxx gezockt hat lacht über Sunwell, nur sind gerade die Spieler schon nicht mehr motiviert oder noch am Spielen seid BC......
> Ja denkst du da is jeder Dussel durch? Grumpf.....geh Tetris zocken aber wunder dich net wenns von Höllenschnell auf veryslow wechselt je mehr Reihen du weghast......



also so langsam wird mir das diskutieren mit dir zu primitiv 
ich hab nur meine meinung dazu geäussert kind
es ist nicht zu leicht egal was für kindische sprüche du mir noch so an den kopf wirfst


----------



## asszudemi (24. November 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> *Hört auf zu heulen un spielt einfach.* ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL.
> 
> Das Problem ist nicht Blizzard sonden mal wieder die Spieler...
> 
> ...



sehr schön zusammengefasst *daumen hoch*
anscheinend sind hier nicht nur vorpubertäre Kleinkinder unterwegs die gleich rumflamen wenn man ihre meinung nicht teilt


----------



## redhuman (24. November 2008)

ich finds genau richtig xD


----------



## Hinterhältiger (24. November 2008)

jo ich finde WoTLK auch zu leicht.

und ja was solls ? Der zusammenschluss von Nihilium und SK-Gaming... PRO-Gamer halt.^^


----------



## Nuscha (24. November 2008)

Also gleich zu anfang

ich spiele WoW seit der Beta, meistens in High end Gilden. Ich denke das es gut ist das das Spiel entlich bei der masse der Spieler 
angekommen ist. Es sind nähmlich nicht die high end gilden die in der masse dieses Spiel finanzieren. Es sind die sogenannten cusuals
dennen man nur 70 % des spiels für 100% des Geldes bisher gab. Bisher war es so das völlig überzogene Instanzen raus kammen die
dann die sogenannten Pro Spieler herausforderten. Meiner meinung nach Beta Tester. Anschliessend wurden die inis immer weiter genervt
so das wenigsten 20-30% der spieler denn High end content sahen. Machen wir uns nichts vor. Bei einem Singel Player Spiel würde das
als "unspielbar" in denn Spielezeitschriften verschrieen werden. 

Was sahen wir in bc? Gilden die regelmässig zerbrachen weil sie die bosse nicht schafften. Völlig Frustrierte Suchties die täglich ihre Droge brauchten
die sich im ts anschrien , als noobs bezeichneten oder intrigen im Hintergrund wer noch alles das fortkommen der Gilde behindere. Was für ein
schwachmattismus. Eigentlich spielen wir ein mmorph in der Gemeinschaft gefragt ist, spielsinn, fähigkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft.

Kann sein das es nun einfacher wird. Aber vielleicht wird das Spiel in seinem Darwinismus etwas entschärft und es kommt wieder mehr
Sinn und liebe fürs Spiel rein was denn assozialen Zügen im Spiel etwas die Grenzen aufzeigt.

Ich geniesse derzeit die neuen Quests die mit wessentlich mehr liebe gemacht sind, die neuen Grafikeindrücke und vieles mehr. Ich geniesse
mein Spiel. Und sorry, das ewige Genörgel muss nicht sein^^


----------



## iveo (24. November 2008)

also eine gilde zusammengewürfelt aus nihilum und sk-gaming als standard hinzustellen und dann eine aus suggestiv-fragen zusammengestellte umfrage darüber abzuhalten halte ich für weniger repräsentativ - nur soviel dazu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. November 2008)

Nuscha schrieb:


> Also gleich zu anfang
> 
> ich spiele WoW seit der Beta, meistens in High end Gilden. Ich denke das es gut ist das das Spiel entlich bei der masse der Spieler
> angekommen ist. Es sind nähmlich nicht die high end gilden die in der masse dieses Spiel finanzieren. Es sind die sogenannten cusuals
> ...



Also ich fürchte es wird anders kommen:

1. Keine Prequests mehr - Ergo wird sich keiner mehr um kleiner die Hilfe bei Quests brauchen kümmern, für was soll man jemanden bei etwas helfen was einen selbst nichts mehr bringt und er für den Spielfortschritt nicht braucht? Das wird dem letzten Rest Hilfsbereitschaft den Todesstoß geben.

2. Man spielt ein Spiel ob Online oder Single um sich selbst herauszufordern, das heisst je stärker der eigene Char wird desto anspruchsvollere Aufgaben erwartet man, auch sucht man Ziele und Aufgaben die einen von den anderen absetzen, ist dich aber für mehr als 50% erreichbar geht relativ schnell die Motivation flöten.

3.Gilden haben nun entgültig nur noch den Status einer Chat und hinundwieder langeweileraidgemeinschaft da man jetzt theoretisch auch den ganzen Content mit Randoms pflügen kann und nicht warten muss auf Termine in der Gilde, was dennen die viel Zeit haben den anderen in der Gilde ein noch immenseren Vorteil gibt, was wieder Neid und Missgunst fördert und für das Gildenklima noch schädlicher ist.

4.Tröstet schicke Gegend und gute aber einfache Quests einfach nicht darüber hinweg wenn man sein Epickramm gegen GRÜN/BLAU Equip aus Northend austauscht und es genauso einfach ist wie mit!!!!
Soviel also zu legt mal das Questequip an.....das is 0 Unterschied

5. Geht es nicht darum ob wie WoTLK leicht finden weil ne Imbagilde schon alles clear hat...der TE hat ausdrücklich geschrieben wie wir es finden von QUESTS,Instanzen etc. erst mal lesen und nicht nur Stichwörter rauskrammen und darauf immer wiede rumreiten

6.@TE ja es ist leicht, Die Quests sind an einfachheit und simplizismus nicht zu überbieten, die Instanzen liegen von der Herausforderung irgendwo bei Supermario classic 1.lvl, Ruf nimmt man im Vorbeigehen mit, wirkliche Herausforderungen hab ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden. Man wird nur mit ner schönen Landschaft und n paar Events belohnt die zu erreichen ja irgendwie so einfach ist wie morgens die Socken anzuziehen...


----------



## Varitu (24. November 2008)

Hallo,

meiner Meinung nach ist WOTLLK in mancher hinsicht her definitiv zu leicht.

Klar ist natürlich das man es als 70iger mit Teil oder Fullepic in den Anfangsgebieten sehr leicht hat.
Aber insgesamt sidn die Quests ziemlich einfach gehalten, die Droprate für Questitems liegt bei 80-100% und die Questbelohnungen
lassen auch einen schlecht equicten Spieler sehr rasch zu einem Massenvernichter aufsteigen.

Was mich bísher sehr gewundert hat ist, daß ich ihn beiden Startgebieten bisher noch keine Gruppenquests bekommen habe(bis auf die Inis)

Bin erst bei 72, hoffe das es demnächst anspruchsvoller wird. Ansonsten wird WoW zum abgewöhnen wenn man alles easy durchzocken kann.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Cerafin (24. November 2008)

WotLK und leicht... hm haben wir schon ein paar malgildenintern und mit RLs besprochen. 

Vielen sehen das 25thNovember WotLK gerockt haben vom andern stern und meinen nun das es easy ist. aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass diese Gilde nicht der Massstab der dinge sein kann/darf. Wenn 25th November, im moment die bestee gilde der welt m.M.n., Probleme gehabt hätte, wann denkt ihr, dass der Ottonormalverbraucher je nach Naxx gekommen wäre!?

ich behaupte mal das der Content leichter ist als zur Releaszeit von BC, aber vielleicht auch nur deswegen weil der sprung nicht so extrem ist wie zwischen pre-bc und bc.


----------



## Monyesak (24. November 2008)

@te
junge, für ne champions league mannschaft is kreisliga auch kindergarten. also wo is das problem das die beiden hyperimbasupergilden die sich sogar noch zusammengetan haben, den content vom dem bllizz sowieso selber sagt das er einfach  gestaltet is, schon clear haben?


----------



## Vex99 (24. November 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Selten dämliches Gelaber. Du bist also so ein Spieler, der ein Spiel ohne Herausforderung spielen will? Wrath ist wie als Bundesligaspieler gegen Dorfvereine antreten. Oder wie in einem Singleplayerspiele Cheats benutzen, damit es nicht zu schwer wird. Aber wahrscheinlich gehörst du  zu den Spielern, die bei der geringsten Herausforderung in einem Spiel Komplettlösungen und Cheattools nutzen.
> 
> Aber danke, denn an dir sehe ich, wie sehr WoW verkommen ist. Kein Wunder, dass die Spieler der ersten Stunde reihenweise dem Spiel den Rücken gekehrt haben.  Dann dir noch viel Spaß bei keiner Herausforderung. Manche Menschen sind anscheinend sogar in einem Spiel zu unfähig, Schwierigkeiten zu meistern. Spiel bloß kein Tetris oder Monopoly, das könnte zu schwer sein und da gibt es keine Cheattools für.


Finde ich ganz und gar nicht - Pacster schreibt völlig zu recht, dass man sich Herausforderungen selbst suchen sollte UND dies sinnvollerweise im realen Leben tun sollte. Es ist schon bedenklich, wenn sich jemand völlig unreflektiert seiner "Erfolge" in WoW rühmt - da kann man dann wirklich nur sagen werde erwachsen bzw. lerne was wichtig und was unwichtig ist. Von einem "Naxx claer" kann man sich werder als Schüler noch als Berufstätiger etwas kaufen - aber vielleicht will der eine oder andere das ja in seine Bewerbung schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fergon (24. November 2008)

Nun mittlerwile bin ich nen netter 80er VergelterPala (war bisher nur Protpala nur fehlts hinten und vorne an rüssi) und muss sagen, omg sind die hero inis der hammer!!! 
Meine BC rüssi war komplettes Markenequipment, T4 hände und nen paar kleinere SSC/FDS drops, mittlerweile hab ichs komplett gegen blaue drops aus nonhero/hero in Nordend getauscht ( ja versuch jeden tag ne ini zu tanken! ned flamen, ich weis die skillerei geht in die Kohle). 
Bis Auf den Nexxus sind alle heroischen inis echt knackig da der trash schon 5-7k noncrits raushaut. Alles in allem hat sich die ganze sache extrem erschwert, die damals imba dds machen kein dmg mehr, mehr als 1400-1600 dps sind nich drin mit T6 & blau mix und da viele noch die skillung suchen ist randomheroisch nicht machbar. 
Die nonheroinis dagegen sind ein spaziergang, ganz klar dazu gedacht auch die schlechtesten spieler mit einzubinden.

Flame on / Bis die Tage


----------



## Rheagar (24. November 2008)

Nach 2 Tagen played auf 80 kann ich euch sagen: WotlK ist NICHT !!!! zu leicht. 

Bitte geht doch mal mit ner random gruppe nach HdZ4 oder Halle des Steins.

Das ist im Moment kein Zuckerschlecken und mit der falschen Gruppenzusammenstellung is schon bald Ende:
Woran das liegt? Am Equip! Blizzard ist natürlich nicht blöd und hat die alten Zeitfressmechanismen eingebaut. 
Das heißt:
- (Hero) Inis farmen
- Ruf farmen
- Questen (auch hier gibt es sehr gute blaue Items!)

Dann erst sollte man sich in den 10er Naxx wagen. Natürlich werden da die ersten Bosse einfacher sein. Aber mal ehrlich, wer hat sich schon an Attumen die Zähne ausgebissen?

Ihr wollt alle das es schwerer wird und das man sich wieder an den Bossen die Zähne ausbeißen kann.
Ich wette das bekommt ihr! Der Content ist bisher halt mal sehr casualfreundlich. Das wird sich aber bestimmt mit dem nächsten Patch und der neuen Raidini ändern!

Wie ihr vielleicht vergessen habt kommen da noch mindestens 2!

Naxx wird im 10er so wie Kara. Das wird in ein paar Monaten vom großteil der Spieler clear sein. Aber das ist auch so beabsichtigt! Es kommen ja immer wieder neue Spieler nach die wieder gear brauchen etc. Und außerdem würde es so ein ultra gewhine geben wenn man keine kleine Raidini hat die man mal rushen kann. 

Bitte schreibt mich an wenn ihr jetzt schon Naxx aufm 25er durch habt!  Und das bitte ohne ein einziger Wipe mit grünen Equip!  

Diese ganze Diskussion ist so für den Arsch weil noch nicht wirklich Leute in Naxx waren. Und diejenigen die da waren sagen nicht "vieeeel zu leicht" sondern: "Am Anfang recht leicht, dann wirds aber knackig". Das Zitat is aber auch von einem Spieler der führenden Gilde aufm Server.

Wartet doch mal alle ab. Spielt alle mal eure Chars auf 80, geht in die Hero Inis, equipt euch. Dann geht random nach Naxx und bekommt auf die Fresse. 
Das würd ich gern sehn.


----------



## Nightwraith (24. November 2008)

Schon die Idee 25thNovember als Maßstab zu nehmen...
ich mein..die Fusion DER Elitegilden schlechthin...
und.. WotLK ist nicht clear ???die momentanen Inhalte, ja, aber Naxx ist Kara, sogar von Blizz als absichtlich leichter designed worden, um den Einstieg ins raiden zu erleichtern. In meinen Augen ist WotLK clear wenn Arthas stirbt. Und wenn man sich an Spielern misst die spielen bis sie ihr Ziel (in dem Fall 80+Content clear) erreicht haben ist man selber schuld. Versuch erstmal neben dem Arbeiten der Normalsterblichen her Naxx zu clearen und sag mir dann nochmal dass dus zu leicht findest. Ich persönlich kenne einige die in BC sehr gefrustet waren dass sie nie raiden konnten weil sie nie die 5h am Stück hatten die man mit einer weniger gut gerüsteten Gruppe nunmal brauchte um Kara zu clearen. Die werden sich freuen dass sie mal mehr als nur 5er Inis sehen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. November 2008)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Schon die Idee 25thNovember als Maßstab zu nehmen...
> ich mein..die Fusion DER Elitegilden schlechthin...
> und.. WotLK ist nicht clear ???die momentanen Inhalte, ja, aber Naxx ist Kara, sogar von Blizz als absichtlich leichter designed werden, um den Einstieg ins raiden zu erleichtern. In meinen Augen ist WotLK clear wenn Arthas stirbt. Und wenn man sich an Spielern misst die spielen bis sie ihr Ziel (in dem Fall 80+Content clear) erreicht haben ist selber schuld. Versuch erstmal neben dem Arbeiten der Normalsterblichen her Naxx zu clearen und sag mir dann nochmal dass dus zu leicht findest. Ich persönlich kenne einige die in BC sehr gefrustet waren dass sie nie raiden konnten weil sie nie die 5h am Stück hatten die man mit einer weniger gut gerüsteten nunmal brauchte um Kara zu clearen. Die werden sich freuen dass sie mal mehr als nur 5er Inis sehen.




Oh ein Lichtblick in der Dunkelheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt sind wir schon zwei *freu*


----------



## Taroth (24. November 2008)

Vex99 schrieb:


> Finde ich ganz und gar nicht - Pacster schreibt völlig zu recht, dass man sich Herausforderungen selbst suchen sollte UND dies sinnvollerweise im realen Leben tun sollte. Es ist schon bedenklich, wenn sich jemand völlig unreflektiert seiner "Erfolge" in WoW rühmt - da kann man dann wirklich nur sagen werde erwachsen bzw. lerne was wichtig und was unwichtig ist. Von einem "Naxx claer" kann man sich werder als Schüler noch als Berufstätiger etwas kaufen - aber vielleicht will der eine oder andere das ja in seine Bewerbung schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also was jemand für sich persönlich als wichtig und unwichtig einstuft kann man jedem getrost selbst überlassen. 

*Jetzt mal in Fett das es auch jeder mitbekommt. Hier misst sich keiner an der Topgilde schlecht hin oder behauptet er sei schon 80. Es findet ein Vergleich statt und zwar den Aufwand den Top Gilden früher betreiben mussten um ne neue Instanz zu clearen und den den sie heute benötigen. Und Es gab damals keine einzige Instanz die neu implementriert wurde die dann nach 4 Tagen, wovon man nochmal lvl time abziehen muss, komplett clear war. Das doch nicht normal.*

Ich hab selber nicht alles gesehen von Classic WoW ABER ich komm damit gut zu recht und die Leute die in T3 usw da standen waren für mich immer die beste Motivation weiter zu machen, DENN ich wollt ja iwann mal genauso erfolgreich sein. 

In nem MMORPG gehts darum sein Charackter zu verbessern und das in der Gruppe und nicht darum das jeder der nach der Arbeit mal ne Stunde Zeit hat den gesamten Story Content zu sehen bekommt dann könnter euch Singleplayer RPG's holen und da die Story durchspielen... (das soll auch gegen niemanden privat gerichtet sein)


----------



## DerBuuhmann (24. November 2008)

Ich finds echt ein bisschen Schade, dass Lich King so schnell geht.
Ich weiß noch wie ich mich zu BC-Zeiten abgemüht hab auf 70 zu kommen (OK war damals auch mein erster char und ich war ein bisschen nooby^^). Es stimmt zwar dass der richtige Endgamecontent mit Arthas usw noch nicht drinne ist, aber wenn jetzt schon alles andere durch ist, dann muss es einfach zu leicht sein!

OK, da war die Fusion der Elitegilden aber auch die anderen Nicht-Raid-Instanzen sind viel zu leicht! Ich muss gestehen, dass ich bisher noch in keiner drin war, aber ich höhr dauernd wie irgendwelche randomgruppen eben zum X-ten mal  zB Anu'barak gelegt haben!
Speziell die Instanzen aber auch das höhere Lvl-cap sollten etwas besonderes sein und nichts was man eben mal so durchspielt. Wo bleibt da die Herausforderung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (24. November 2008)

Ich denke auch, das die Instanzen zu leicht sind.

Hab nach 5 Tagen 80ig alle Heros durch gespielt und hatte keinen T5,5 Bonus mehr die ich in BC hatte. 80% meiner Sachen bestanden aus blauen
Ini Drops. Und es gab nur 3 schwere Heros wie ich finde. Azjol Nerub, Turm Utgard, Halle der Blitze. Der Rest war nach 1-3 bei bestimmten Bossen 
wieder durch. Als ich mein Pala in BC auf 70ig gebracht hatte, hatte der auch das beste Blauzeug, was es aus Instanzen gab. Damals wollte mich
fast niemand mit dem Equip Heros nehmen (Okey war überzogen). Aber selbst in Mechanar hab ich tierisch Schaden rein bekommen.

Das ist in den WotLK Heros bei weitem nicht so schlimm gewesen. Paar harte Enragetimer und Oculus 2ter Boss sind so weit die einzigen Bosse,
wo der extreme Schaden zu einem argen Problem geworden ist.

Und was auch komisch ist. Noch keine Hero erlebt, wo man wirklich auf CC angewiesen ist. Mit Krieger und Pala bis jetzt das selbe gewesen. Hatten
zu beginn mit CC einsatz gemacht, aber schnell gesheen, das er kaum nötig ist. Und das kenne ich aus BC anders. Auch bauen die einzelnen Heros
nicht so stark auf andere auf. Oder wer hat 5 Tage, nachdem er 70ig wurde Arkatraz Hero schon geschafft

Was mich aber erfreut, das einige Bosse durch ihre Taktik schwer sind und wir es leicht hatten, weil wir eine Stammgruppe hatten, die sich im
TS absprechen konnten. Wenn ich dran denke den Endboss Halle der Blitze mit Randoms zu machen, kann ich mir denken, das es doch zu paar
wipes kommen kann.

Also allgemein finde ichs zu leicht und erst recht für Leute, die mit einer Gildentruppe unterwegs sind.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (24. November 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> *Hört auf zu heulen un spielt einfach.* ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL.



NEIIIIIIIINNNNNNNN..........


----------

